# airwalkrr's Rise of the Runelords (OOC)



## airwalkrr (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been thinking of getting back into the PBP world and running a PF campaign using one of the classic PF adventure paths. I have:
-Rise of the Runelords
-Curse of the Crimson Throne
-Second Darkness
-Legacy of Fire
-Council of Thieves
-Kingmaker

So if you are interested in joining a new PBP PF campaign, I am looking for six interested players. The players will vote on which adventure path they'd like to play and I'll run the one which is highest on everyone's priority list. If you are interested, post here with the APs you would be most interested in playing, in order or preference. Please include only those you have not played or run before (of course this being an internet thing, I have no way of knowing so it's the honor's system). This campaign will not necessarily be first-come, first-served. I will select players based on which AP will make the happiest six-person party.

I will provide rules for character creation once the AP has been selected, however, I will have to limit things in general to what is available on the PRD, i.e. the one at http://paizo.com/prd/ and NOT the one at www.d20pfsrd.com/. You are free to use the latter for your own reference, but if it does not appear on the Paizo site, it will not be allowed and if there is a discrepancy in rules, the Paizo site shall be the word of authority. This is because I do not own all of the books and would prefer not to introduce 3rd party publisher material. (Also note that because there have been changes and errata over the various editions of the Core Rulebook, I may be required by necessity to make a rules call from time to time. In such an event, I will do my best to be as consistent as possible with any future rulings on the same matter for the duration of the campaign.) As an incentive to keep the game simple in terms of rules glut, players who, whether by circumstance or choice, create characters with the intent of using solely the Core Rulebook plus the official Player's Guide for the selected AP for the life of the campaign will be granted bonus character creation points (or dice if I decide to do rolls) and starting equipment.

Average posting expectancy for this campaign will be at least three substantial posts (a complete paragraph of 3-5 sentences at minimum) per week or one post per 48 hours. This is, of course, barring exceptional circumstances, such as the website being down, extended travel plans, etc. So please do not express interest unless you have reasonable expectations of being able to participate with that level of frequency. In order to encourage active posting, experience will be awarded differently from the traditional manner in this campaign. After each encounter (whether combat, challenge or roleplaying) I will award experience on a player-by-player basis based on the quality and quantity of a player's posts in that encounter. And because I know not everyone is a master wordsmith, points will be awarded for effort. Experience points will also be scaled as the campaign difficulty increases.

Players will need an Obsidian Portal account (freely available at obsidianportal.com) and be expected to maintain a character sheet on that site.

*UPDATE 2013-10-01*
*Character Creation Rules*
1) Ability Scores: 15 Point Buy. Players who opt to use the Core Rulebook only option receive 20 points (see below).

2) Races: Dwarf, Elf, Gnome, Half-Elf, Half-Orc, Halfling, or Human.

3) Classes: Any available at http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/, unless you choose the Core Rulebook only option.

4) Skills and Feats: Any available at http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/, unless you choose the Core Rulebook only option.

5) Equipment: Maximum starting gold. Any equipment available at http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/, unless you choose the Core Rulebook only option. Characters using the Core Rulebook only option may select one of the following as bonus equipment:
-one masterwork simple or martial weapon and one masterwork light or medium armor
-two wands (25 charges each) of a different 1st-level spell
-two potions of cure light wounds and two potions of cure moderate wounds
-300 extra gp for purchasing equipment

6) Alignment: I will leave this partially to the players. You may all vote on either an all non-evil party or an all non-good party. If it is tied, characters will be non-evil. Egregious violations of alignment will result in one warning only with a further infraction resulting in a change in alignment by one step. If this change in alignment brings your character outside the bounds allowed by the party, the character becomes an NPC and you must create a new character.

7) Pick One Rule: You may select one Archetype (class or racial), Alternate Racial Trait, Favored Class Option, Racial Favored Class, or Trait at character creation. Your choice requires DM approval ahead of time. Remember you are limited to only ONE of these options, so choose carefully if you wish to take advantage of this rule. Further traits may become available through play. In addition to this, you may pick one Rise of the Runelords Campaign Trait from the Rise of the Runelords Anniversary Edition Player's Guide (free download). Characters using the Core Rulebook only option are limited to one Rise of the Runelords Campaign Trait.

8) Vital Statistics: Characters must be of Adult age within the standard range for your race and class. Height and Weight must fall within the standard range for your race.

9) Core Rulebook Only Option: You may opt to play your character using only the Core Rulebook plus one trait from the Rise of the Runelords Anniversary Edition Player's Guide. You may also purchase equipment from the original Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide. This option entitles your character to certain character creation benefits but also limits your character to using only the classes, races, feats, spells, and items found in the Core Rulebook. You may still benefit from spells, abilities and items used by allies that do not come from the Core Rulebook, but you may not use or purchase them yourself. If you want a roleplaying rationale, then your character might be a traditionalist who eschews new ways of doing things and distrusts new items and magic. This choice must be made at character creation and may not be changed.

*UPDATE 2013-10-15*
*House Rules In Effect*
Cost of Living
Hero Points (see also this post)
Feats of Varisia (page 13 of the original RotRPG) may be selected as bonus feats (one per character).

*Links*
Obsidian Portal Page
IC Action!

*Cast of Characters*
Devion Dawn Seeker, NG male human (Varisian) cleric of Sarenrae, played by      [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION]
Duko Wrag, N male half-orc summoner, played by      [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION]
Marcas Vanator, LG male human (Shoanti) monk (zen archer), played by      [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]
Talashia, NG female human (Varisian) sorcerer (air elemental), played by      [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]
Vandalin, CG male human (mixed) rogue, played by      [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]
Vhir, CG male human (Shoanti) barbarian, played by      [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION]


----------



## kinem (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome back AW.

I'd be interested. The only one I've played before (just the 1st module) is CotCT. Council of Thieves might be my 1st pick but any of the others would be fine.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello again, kinem!

So that's one interested player. Anyone else?


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 24, 2013)

I've also advertised for this game on Pen & Paper Games. I will decide which site to host the game on based upon which site gets the most interested players. If using another site's forums is a deal-breaker. Please let me know.

http://www.penandpapergames.com/for...ath-Classics-Play-By-Post?p=186071#post186071


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm cautiously interested, though I really do want to limit it to this site if possible. Switching between sites is enough of a PITA that I don't really want to join anymore offsite games...


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 24, 2013)

Would be happy to have you Shayuri. I would certainly prefer to keep the game here on ENworld if possible. And if I get enough interest here, that is what I will do.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd love to play. I am currently running a Kingmaker game myself, and I've got play experience with the first adventures in Council of thieves and Legacy of Fire. I've no unauthorized knowledge of the first three on your list. I can meet your three substantial posts per week requirement and I already have an account at OP and have characters hosted there. I will be happy to play from the Core Rulebook and the Players Guide that fits. My preference would be to play here. If player count is an issue I am sure I can drum up a couple good EN World players to join this game.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 26, 2013)

Well so far I have three interested players on ENWorld and no one has replied to my post on P&PG. Chances are the game will be here. And for those of you who have only played one adventure in a series, as long as you don't mind losing some of the surprise we could keep those as options, especially if you really enjoyed one of them. I might be locking us out of a lot of possibilities if I had to cut people out for only having played one adventure of an AP.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2013)

I've started a few of those before, but never got far before the game died. So I'm still 'mostly' pure.


----------



## kinem (Sep 26, 2013)

I also have no problem with starting with a later adventure in a series. I am firmly of the belief that starting at a higher level does not ruin roleplaying. Starting at level 1 and hoping to play through an entire adventure path in PBP is a common delusion; almost no one pulls that off.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, a later adventure would be cool. I've only extensively read the Kingmaker AP from your list. I'm more than happy to start above 1st level.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2013)

If there is still room I would love to play.....having just again restarted my own games thanks to work. I would love to gain more experience as a player in these settings.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 27, 2013)

If the players are interested in starting at a higher level, perhaps there might be more interest in running a stand-alone adventure module instead.

I have no illusions about actually finishing an AP via PBP, but given the nature of the a storyline which is intended to be internally consistent and built up as it proceeds, I feel something would be lost by beginning such a storyline mid-point.

Still, I would rather run an AP. I like the stories that go with them and they are generally well-thought-out and given much background to work with. Even if we never finish, I feel there would be better opportunities for roleplay. If you have only "dabbled" in one of the APs ,such as playing one or part of an adventure, I do not mind. I have reservations about starting with higher level characters though. I always prefer to start a campaign at 1st-level for simplicity.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm on-board either way. I'm not as reluctant to start a little higher, having had some great pbp games starting above first. I agree that the back stories of the AP's are cool and that would be preferable to a stand alone.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm fine with starting small or large. I find that the first couple of levels are often kind of tedious to play through, especially in PBPs where the rewards of advancement are so far apart...but it is not a huge deal to me, and I do like the chance to establish characters. I also get that using APs kind of locks you into a particular starting level and progression, and it's not an issue.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 29, 2013)

So far I have four players interested: Scotley, Shayuri, J. Alexander, and kinem. Near as I can tell, kinem is the only one with a preference (Council of Thieves). Anyone else have a preference? Would help if I had a ranking order. Of course if you are just happy with any of them, that is fine. Still, I can tell that each one of them has a specific type of flavor to the campaign.

Rise of the Runelords offers a mix of urban adventure, wilderness exploration, and old-school dungeon-crawl, with some nefarious villains and recurring NPCs.

Curse of the Crimson Throne has lots of political drama mixed with urban adventure. It also introduces a mechanic for Varisian fortune telling, which might interest some players.

Second Darkness deals with a threat to Golarion of truly epic proportions, with battles against drow and lots over overland and oversea adventure.

Legacy of Fire is an Arabian Nights-inspired AP with a desert theme and lots of travel involved, exploring new lands and discovering new dangers.

Council of Thieves is largely city-based, with many urban adventures and lower-city dungeons. It is also rife with political intrigue.

Kingmaker is a war-based AP, and sees the PCs dealing with much more than the typical dungeon-crawl. The PCs are explorers and mercenaries tasked with a wide variety of missions such as laying down settlements and leading armies.

So there you have it in a nutshell, without giving too much away.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll also note that since these APs are designed for four players, we technically have enough to start. The reason I am asking for six is that inevitably in PBP a player or two will drop from the campaign for unforeseen reasons. I don't mind if you guys steam-roll the encounters if all six stay in for the long haul. But if we start with four and lose one or two that will leave the remaining players in a bit of a bind, and I have generally had poor luck with trying to recruit for an ongoing game, although it is possible.

Once I know which AP you guys prefer, I will lay out the character creation rules though and you can start building characters. A question before we begin: do you prefer point-buy or rolling dice for stats? I could potentially offer both as options, but I would prefer everyone follow the same rules.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2013)

I roamed the Paizo boards a bit and Curse of the Crimson throne and Rise of the Runelords seem to be near the top of most folks' lists. Kingmaker tends to be top or bottom and as mentioned earlier I've read that one pretty extensively and am DM'ing the first chapter currently. I don't really know much about Second Darkness, but it seems to be down low one most peoples' lists and Council of Thieves didn't fare much better. That's my very unscientific research, YMMV. I gather that Rise of the Runelords has been revised for Pathfinder, which might be a mark in favor of it. What say the rest of you?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm open to any of them.

I really like the idea of Kingmaker, but I'm already playing that in another game (when I realize I need to post in it ). Legacy of Fire and Second Darkness sound pretty neat from the synopsi...I've been in other games where I started Council of Thieves, Rise of the Runelors and Curse of the Crimson Throne, but didn't get very far at all in them before the games folded.

So it's all good!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 29, 2013)

I would be interested in playing though I've got some experience in most of the AP's at this point that might make me a less than ideal candidate. I DM'd Rise of the Runelords years ago when it was released, made it to book 4 in Second Darkness and Legacy of Fire, and am playing a Kingmaker game with Shayuri. I loved the storyline in RotRL, and the other two were long enough ago that I've forgotten most of the details. I could probably do RotRL if everyone is more in favor of that one without letting prior knowledge get in the way. 
Curse of the Crimson Throne or Council of Thieves would both be ideal for me. I tried them both in PbP but never made it past the first encounter before it fizzled. I lean towards CotCT because from what I've heard its a very localized game so you get invested in the city and people there.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> I'm open to any of them.
> I really like the idea of Kingmaker, but I'm already playing that in another game (when I realize I need to post in it ).




FYI, it is time again. With half the party out of commission the pace is picking up.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> I'm open to any of them.
> I really like the idea of Kingmaker, but I'm already playing that in another game (when I realize I need to post in it ).




FYI, it is time again. With half the party out of commission the pace is picking up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2013)

Scotley just put me onto this game - I'm very possibly interested! Let me read through the thread and I'll post my thoughts in a few minutes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2013)

OK, I'm definitely interested. Playing here or on MythWeavers would be fine with me, and it sounds like here on ENWorld is where it's gonna happen.

Of the APs listed, my preference rank is:


Rise of the Runelords (w/ a slight preference for the Anniversary Edition that's revised for Pathfinder)
Legacy of Fire
Second Darkness
Council of Thieves
Curse of the Crimson Throne
Kingmaker

My very strong preference would be for RotRL - I've started that one as a player three times and never gotten past the first encounter (once we didn't even get TO the first encounter), and I'm dying to play it. I know almost nothing about it in the way of details, but have been very excited about it and disappointed in the results of my three previous forays.

I'm GMing Legacy of Fire, and have been for about 3½ years. We've hit a massive slow down and have been stuck just before the final series of encounters in the first installment for around a year. I read the second installment when it was first issued, but haven't read any farther than that. It's a great adventure, and I'd be very much willing to play in it if there are no objections based on my prior knowledge. 

I know nothing about Second Darkness, which should say something about my final three rankings - but probably not what it looks like. I'm already playing Council of Thieves, and it's OK. I actually love Curse of the Crimson Throne, but I'm playing in it twice already and I'd like to branch out. I don't care much for what I've seen of Kingmaker - not that it's not a good story, it's just not my preference for story and play style.

Another classic adventure I wouldn't mind playing is Shackled City, though I've heard its emphasis on dungeon crawling makes it tedious for PbP so it probably wouldn't be a great choice.

RE: Posting Rate - I usually have no problems posting at least four or five times a week, and can often post more than once a day if it's needed. I struggle when I'm either not sure what to do or when it doesn't seem to me like my character has anything to contribute - I default to posting nothing in those cases when I could toss in some role play or description of actions while standing around waiting for the other characters to do their thing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2013)

As far as rolling vs. point buy for ability scores: I like both. Probably my favorite method is the grid on Invisible Castle, using 6+2d6. This generates scores from 8 to 18 before racial modification, with the abilities being somewhat higher than average and allowing the players some flexibility without having total control over where to place each score.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't comment on ability score generation easily because I'm good with whatever the group decides. The grid Mowgli mentioned is cool with me. I generally go with point buy as a DM for reasons of balance.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 30, 2013)

I would be interested in this.  I would also vote for the anniversary edition of ROTRL.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 30, 2013)

So far, I've received input on preference from Scotley, Shayuri, SelcSilverhand, Mowgli, and rangerjohn. Based on their preferences, so far my highly sophisticated* algorithm has determined the following ranking if these five players were to take part in the game:

1st place: Rise of the Runelords (however, I do not have the anniversary edition as I am not rich enough to afford the $200 price tag; I have the original releases with PF conversions for encounters)
Tied for 2nd place: Curse of the Crimson Throne and Second Darkness
Tied for 4th place: Council of Thieves and Legacy of Fire
6th place: Kingmaker (this AP was so far behind the others that even if the other two players listed it as their top preference, it would be impossible for it to budge up even one spot so it's safe to say it is out of the running at this point)

Aside from Kingmaker, it is still close enough that  [MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION] could alter the placings of all five other APs, however, so I will wait for their input. Since we have seven interested players, I will evaluate which AP has the highest raw score among hypothetical six-person groups and use that as the basis for selecting the players. Other players are still able to toss their proverbial hats in the ring as well, so anyone who is interested still has a shot at being selected depending on the best hypothetical six-person group.

Regarding ability score generation, 2d6+6 and point buy both seem to be popular options. I've never seen anything wrong with 4d6, drop lowest as it has about the same average result as 2d6+6 (12-13), but I suppose 2d6+6 reduces a bit of randomness. I'd also consider the dice pool method. I think my preference would probably be for point buy. But let me know which stat generation method you would prefer. Methods under consideration are:

*Standard:* Roll 4d6, discard the lowest die result, and add the three remaining results together. Record this total and repeat the process until six numbers are generated. Assign these totals to your ability scores as you see fit. This method is less random than Classic and tends to create characters with above-average ability scores.
*Heroic:* Roll 2d6 and add 6 to the sum of the dice. Record this total and repeat the process until six numbers are generated. Assign these totals to your ability scores as you see fit. This is less random than the Standard method and generates characters with mostly above-average scores.
*Dice Pool:* Each character has a pool of 24d6 to assign to his statistics. Before the dice are rolled, the player selects the number of dice to roll for each score, with a minimum of 3d6 for each ability. Once the dice have been assigned, the player rolls each group and totals the result of the three highest dice.
*Point Buy:* Standard Fantasy (15 points).

Note, I will choose the ability score generation method independently, unlike the choice of AP, which is going to be up to the players. But I am interested to know which methods the players prefer to help guide me towards my decision.

At this point, I'd also like to ask the players what they prefer to use as a battle map tracker. The two methods which seem to be most popular are 1) google docs spreadsheets which are simply and easily manipulated by players for them to take movements on their turns and 2) GM managed maps which can be more detailed, but require the GM to update them, meaning sometimes players have to "imagine" the battlefield before a GM has had a chance to update things. Option 1 has the advantage of being more accessible and easy to read but the disadvantage of lacking detail. Option 2 is the reverse; it has more detail but is less accessible and can lead to confusion regarding the placement of AoE effects. If players have suggestions on other ideas, please feel free to offer them up. I've used both option 1 and option 2 in the past but neither has ever completely satisfied me.

*highly sophisticated in this case is a subjective term


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2013)

For mapping, I'm good with just about anything so long as there _is_ a map. Just about anything will do so long as I have a little help visualizing placement, and I don't really need a lot of the pretty details. For games I run I make pretty maps, but that's mostly because I have fun doing it.

For ability score generation, of the methods listed I like Dice Pool and Heroic the best (with no real preference between them), then Standard, then Point Buy.

(RotRL is $200 now? Wow!)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2013)

Of those dice options, Heroic is my preferred. Speaking as someone who has lousy dice karma.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 30, 2013)

Okay so the anniversary edition PDF is only $42. I was thinking of the collector's edition hard bound. I might be able to snag the anniversary edition if that is what we end up running. Even if we don't finish, would be nice to have.


----------



## kinem (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm fine with RotRL. Second Darkness could also be interesting.

For abilities I prefer point buy.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2013)

15 point buy though? 

I'm so spoiled. (^_^)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2013)

Since we have some clear front runners now here's some links to a little light reading for the players: 



RotRL Anniversary: http://paizo.com/products/btpy8tgl?...e-Runelords-Anniversary-Edition-Players-Guide

RotRL traditional: http://paizo.com/products/btpy8bd9?Pathfinder-Rise-of-the-Runelords-Players-Guide

CotCT: http://paizo.com/products/btpy8bdb?Pathfinder-Curse-of-the-Crimson-Throne-Players-Guide

I couldn't find a freebie for Second Darkness, but here's a link to the one they do have:

http://paizo.com/products/btpy84en?Pathfinder-Companion-Second-Darkness

I did find a wiki that seems to contain the OGL content for Second Darkness, but I expect our DM will want to check that out before making it available should Second Darkness make the cut:

http://www.purpleduckgames.com/pfc3

Anybody got any thoughts on what they might like to play? I skimmed RotRL players guide a bit and started to get lots of ideas.

And yes, 15 point buy is tough, I too am spoiled. It will require one to specialize a bit. Hard to be a mutitasker on 15 points.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2013)

It also precludes effective concepts that have even a -little- MAD.

But that's okay. Plenty more concepts that don't. Not a dealbreaker.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok, maps: Whatever is easier for the GM.  Because of dice-karma I prefer point buy.  Looks like it would be the basic four, but that meets your wish for the core.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 30, 2013)

While I like the idea of heroic dice rolls, I am good with point buy. I too have been spoiled with high stats on every character! It will make stat-boosting magic items and spells all the more precious. 

As far as maps go, I haven't used google docs but am sure I would figure it out. Pathfinder games have some great art and maps so having those posted for all to see would be nice.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Anybody got any thoughts on what they might like to play? I skimmed RotRL players guide a bit and started to get lots of ideas.
> 
> And yes, 15 point buy is tough, I too am spoiled. It will require one to specialize a bit. Hard to be a multitasker on 15 points.




It's hard to say for sure as the adventure will have some sway, and none of us knows for sure we'll be in the game. But at this point I'm pretty sure I'd like to play an archer of one build or another.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 1, 2013)

Hmmm I really am not that familiar with any of the adventure paths so I will abstain as I will be learning as I go. As for point by  my two cents lol would be heroic (go figure). As to the other  I am really leaning forward to a pure hack and slash fighter type or if the party needs one a good old fashion cleric.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm always fond of arcanists of various stripes.

But I've been dying to try a Synthesist (misspelled) Summoner too, if someone else wants primary caster.


----------



## kinem (Oct 1, 2013)

One of my DMs is using ditzie for maps and that seems to work well. Players can move their tokens on their turn.

For my PC I am thinking of trying a summoner as I have not yet played one.

Any reasonable point buy should work ... as long as the DM takes the power level of the party into account.

edit: Ninja'd by Shayuri. I would not go Synthesist though as I consider them overpowered.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2013)

Hmm... It doesn't seem like it'd be worse than a normal summoner. You don't get more access to evolutions or powers, and you sacrifice the 'extra turn' of action economy...


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2013)

kinem said:


> One of my DMs is using ditzie for maps and that seems to work well. Players can move their tokens on their turn.



I think ditzie might be exactly what I am looking for. Thanks!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2013)

I've made my final tabulations and a few judgment calls and Rise of the Runelords is the winner. I will be changing the thread title soon to reflect that this is now airwalkrr's RotR OOC thread. For players it was a tough call, but after much deliberation I have selected:  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION],  [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION],  [MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION],  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION],  [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION], and  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]. Please PM me your email addresses so that I can send you an invite to the Obsidian Portal campaign.  [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION], having DM'd RotR before, I'd prefer to give those with fresher faces a chance. However, I appreciate your full disclosure and will happy to take you as an alternate should any of the other players bail.

I am sure you are all itching to start working on characters, so I have determined the following character creation rules.

1) Ability Scores: 15 Point Buy. Players who opt to use the Core Rulebook only option receive 20 points (see below).

2) Races: Dwarf, Elf, Gnome, Half-Elf, Half-Orc, Halfling, or Human.

3) Classes: Any available at http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/, unless you choose the Core Rulebook only option.

4) Skills and Feats: Any available at http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/, unless you choose the Core Rulebook only option.

5) Equipment: Maximum starting gold. Any equipment available at http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/, unless you choose the Core Rulebook only option. Characters using the Core Rulebook only option may select one of the following as bonus equipment:
-one masterwork simple or martial weapon and one masterwork light or medium armor
-two wands (25 charges each) of a different 1st-level spell
-two potions of cure light wounds and two potions of cure moderate wounds
-300 extra gp for purchasing equipment

6) Alignment: I will leave this partially to the players. You may all vote on either an all non-evil party or an all non-good party. If it is tied, characters will be non-evil. Egregious violations of alignment will result in one warning only with a further infraction resulting in a change in alignment by one step. If this change in alignment brings your character outside the bounds allowed by the party, the character becomes an NPC and you must create a new character.

7) Pick One Rule: You may select one Archetype (class or racial), Alternate Racial Trait, Favored Class Option, Racial Favored Class, or Trait at character creation. Your choice requires DM approval ahead of time. Remember you are limited to only ONE of these options, so choose carefully if you wish to take advantage of this rule. Further traits may become available through play. In addition to this, you may pick one Rise of the Runelords Campaign Trait from the Rise of the Runelords Anniversary Edition Player's Guide (free download). Characters using the Core Rulebook only option are limited to one Rise of the Runelords Campaign Trait.

8) Vital Statistics: Characters must be of Adult age within the standard range for your race and class. Height and Weight must fall within the standard range for your race.

9) Core Rulebook Only Option: You may opt to play your character using only the Core Rulebook plus one trait from the Rise of the Runelords Anniversary Edition Player's Guide. You may also purchase equipment from the original Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide. This option entitles your character to certain character creation benefits but also limits your character to using only the classes, races, feats, spells, and items found in the Core Rulebook. You may still benefit from spells, abilities and items used by allies that do not come from the Core Rulebook, but you may not use or purchase them yourself. If you want a roleplaying rationale, then your character might be a traditionalist who eschews new ways of doing things and distrusts new items and magic. This choice must be made at character creation and may not be changed.

That should cover it for character creation. I will post this in the OP soon for easy reference. I will also make it available on the Obsidian Portal site as soon as I get it up which should be within 24 hours. As noted in the OP, it will be each player's responsibility to maintain an up-to-date character sheet on Obsidian Portal. If you do not have an Obsidian Portal account, it is freely available at obsidianportal.com, so please make this your first priority.

At the outset, I have no house rules in mind. If there happens to be consensus on adopting a particular house rule, I will consider it as it comes up.

I would note that I generally discourage summoners and similarly-designed characters in PBP. Combat is slow enough and summoners and their kin tend to slow things down profoundly so. If you have your heart set on such a character, I won't flat-out say no, but do consider the nature of PBP combat before you choose to do so. Combat will go much more smoothly if each character is specialized in one or two areas without a lot of pets and other creatures hanging around.

More details will follow later in the week. I think that is enough to digest for now.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2013)

Obsidian Portal site is up. Just has character creation rules at the moment. I will add more as time goes on.

http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaigns/airwalkrr-s-rise-of-the-runelords


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2013)

First, thanks for including me!

I'm a little confused about Item 7 in the creation rules, and have a couple of questions.


Does this mean that even if we choose a standard favored class option (e.g. +1 HP/Level) that rules out any archetypes, etc. that are also on this list?
The build I'm thinking of starts with a few levels of the Zen Archer archetype for Monk, then switches to the Archer archetype for Fighters. Will there be the option to take archetypes for classes we switch into? If not, I'll move away from Monk, possibly starting with Fighter (Archer) and taking a one or two level dip into Rogue.

If that list is as all inclusive and final as it seems, that's a VERY strong encouragement to take the Core Only option as it seriously limits options from the non-Core supplements even if you're _not_ taking the Core Only option. (This is not a complaint in any way shape or form, I'm just trying to make sure I understand the process).

In regards to alignment, I've always preferred to play in a good aligned party. Or at least a non-evil party. So my vote would be a non-evil party leaning toward good.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2013)

Also vote for non-evil/good.

Is the Synthesist class variant for Summoners okay? It basically solves the 'pet' issue by merging the eidolon with the summoner...it seems cool, but I don't know how it plays...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know how it will play at low levels, but I'm DMing one at 8th level now and he's tough as Hades. *BUT,* he's also built on 20 points, two traits, favored class bonuses, etc. Also he's in our LPF system, so he's been able to pretty much pick and choose magic items and equipment (within Wealth by Level) rather than relying on what's provided by the module or adventure in which he's playing. Finally, his player is very good at optimization - he doesn't do any real "min/maxing" but he's extremely knowledgeable about available feats/items/spells/etc. and is really good at choosing things from those lists that complement each other and have utility in a lot of different circumstances.

It does solve the pets issue much of the time, but you should note that he'll still have the Summoner's Summon Monster abilities when his Eidolon isn't present.

airwalkrr, I PM'd you my email address but forgot to mention that my username on OP is the same as it is here.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2013)

Hmm...true. I am used to keeping track of summons though...

Well, I'll think about it carefully. Especially given the rules on chargen. It may be a better concept for another game with less limitations.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2013)

Excellent, thank you for the selection. I am excited about this adventure path and the group. I'll send you a PM re email shortly. My user name over at Obsidian Portal is the same as it is here--boring yes, but expedient. Actually, the email I use is almost the same as well. 

I don't know enough about the AP to know if it would play well as an evil campaign. I'm willing to do either, but I usually play good--at least as far as my fellow players are concerned. 

Unless I missed it, no one has suggested playing a Rogue, so I think I'll go that route. I seem to remember reading in the Players Guide that one would be needed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2013)

Quick question to go with the ones above - do you have a preference for which sheet we use on OP? Is it acceptable to use another format if we can make it work on OP? I'd like to see if I can make something like this work.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> First, thanks for including me!
> 
> I'm a little confused about Item 7 in the creation rules, and have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...



1) No, choosing a favored class option such as +1 hp/level or +1 sp/level does not preclude non-core favored class options, archetypes, etc.
2) You are limited to only one class archetype, favored class options etc. at character creation. So choosing both Zen Archer archetype and Archer archetype at character creation would not be possible. Other archetypes, favored class options, etc. will require training and downtime. You may acquire access to such training by earning favors and contacts as you proceed through the campaign. However, bear in mind your downtime might not come at an ideal point in time, so keep that in mind. If you are not using the Core Rulebook Only Option however, you will have access to retraining (Ultimate Campaign) to retrain into an archetype once you get the downtime however.
3) Yes, the rules are meant to encourage Core Rulebook only to keep the game simple, as I am not significantly experienced with much of the non-core stuff. Nevertheless, given the large quantity of non-core rules available which can drastically alter the capabilities of a party, I feel it is a fair trade.
4) Noted one vote for non-evil.


Shayuri said:


> Also vote for non-evil/good.
> 
> Is the Synthesist class variant for Summoners okay? It basically solves the 'pet' issue by merging the eidolon with the summoner...it seems cool, but I don't know how it plays...



1) Two votes for non-evil.
2) Synthesist seems exceptionally powerful and takes away a significant Achilles' heel of the summoner in that by taking out the summoner you take out the eidolon. You practically double your hit points and become both a significant melee threat (or a versatile and agile opponent, depending on what evolutions you select) and a fairly potent spellcaster (while summoners are technically limited to 6th level spells, many spells they cast are actually lower-level than their sorcerer/wizard counterparts). I am going to have to think on this one for a day or two.


Scotley said:


> Excellent, thank you for the selection. I am excited about this adventure path and the group. I'll send you a PM re email shortly. My user name over at Obsidian Portal is the same as it is here--boring yes, but expedient. Actually, the email I use is almost the same as well.
> 
> I don't know enough about the AP to know if it would play well as an evil campaign. I'm willing to do either, but I usually play good--at least as far as my fellow players are concerned.
> 
> Unless I missed it, no one has suggested playing a Rogue, so I think I'll go that route. I seem to remember reading in the Players Guide that one would be needed.



I've read enough of it to say that it would probably work better if the PCs are benign and altruistic sorts. Nevertheless, the PCs could easily be ambitious, mercenary, and nefarious themselves and see the Runelords as a potential competitor who would never allow them to be anything more than lackeys, thus it would work from that angle as well. So my only desire in this is to reduce interparty conflict by limiting one axis of the good-evil alignment spectrum. In other words, either the entire party is okay with things like summary execution and assassination for hire or the entire party is not.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> Quick question to go with the ones above - do you have a preference for which sheet we use on OP? Is it acceptable to use another format if we can make it work on OP? I'd like to see if I can make something like this work.



That's an impressive site and very nice artwork. If you can make it fit into the OP site somehow, then that is fine.

For others, there are at least three built-in character sheets for PF on OP. Any of those are fine.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2013)

Signed up as rangerjohn at OP.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2013)

I got mowgli, rangerjohn, scotley, and Shayuri invites to OP. Just waiting on  [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION] to PM me either their OP screen name or email and we can begin as soon as you guys have characters.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2013)

_Synthesist seems exceptionally powerful and takes away a significant Achilles' heel of the summoner in that by taking out the summoner you take out the eidolon. You practically double your hit points and become both a significant melee threat (or a versatile and agile opponent, depending on what evolutions you select) and a fairly potent spellcaster (while summoners are technically limited to 6th level spells, many spells they cast are actually lower-level than their sorcerer/wizard counterparts). I am going to have to think on this one for a day or two._

Their spellcasting is analogous to bards. Midrange spellcasting potential...superior to paladins and rangers, inferior to full spellcasters.

You have a good point that it bypasses the flaw of banishing the eidolon when the summoner is knocked out, unless the knockout is via non-damaging means. But it also loses the strength of multiple actions and the potential for scouting and moving independently of the summoner as well.

Resolving the questions of whether or not that's a more or less balanced tradeoff is one reason I want to play one.

However, I have no problems saving that for another game. You're not running a playtest after all. 

I do have a question regarding the Core Only option. Does taking Core Only at character creation mean that we can never ever go outside Core later? My impression was that yes, we cannot. However, your post recently stated that you'd allow retraining into archetypes later for Core Only characters.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> _Synthesist seems exceptionally powerful and takes away a significant Achilles' heel of the summoner in that by taking out the summoner you take out the eidolon. You practically double your hit points and become both a significant melee threat (or a versatile and agile opponent, depending on what evolutions you select) and a fairly potent spellcaster (while summoners are technically limited to 6th level spells, many spells they cast are actually lower-level than their sorcerer/wizard counterparts). I am going to have to think on this one for a day or two._
> 
> Their spellcasting is analogous to bards. Midrange spellcasting potential...superior to paladins and rangers, inferior to full spellcasters.
> 
> ...



As I said, I need some time to consider the Synergist.

As for Core Only option, if I said I would allow retraining into archetypes for core only, that was certainly not what I intended to say. I believe I was speaking in reference to characters who did not choose the core only option. That option (and retraining in general) is only available for characters who do not choose the Core Only option. Of course, this does not preclude class-based retraining, such as a sorcerer's standard ability to swap spells at certain levels.

The Core Rulebook Only Option means you are giving up the opportunity to use any rules outside the Core Rulebook for the life of the character.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2013)

Rereading...okay, I see the subtle, crucial 'not' in there now.   Mystery solved!

And yar, I know you need time. Just figured I'd throw in my thoughts in case they were of use to ya.

Thanks for the clarifications!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2013)

Been playing around with ditzie and I think it is going to work out very well. It is somewhat crude, but it is functional and easy to use from the player perspective. Figuring out how to create maps and images is the toughest part, but I think I have that down now more or less, so it should go faster in the future. I'm not skilled at all with photoshop so some of the maps will be extracted right out of the pdf which might spoil the maps a bit as the markers will still be there. I am still looking into a relatively simple solution for this and there is plenty of time to figure that out. There is a map folio available, but according to review it doesn't remove all the map markers as advertised. I have found a good source for minis though, so that part will be easy.

One thing I will need from all players is an image to use for your PC on the battle map. The only limitation you need to take into account is scale. A full-body image in that respect might not be a good idea as it will likely be shrunk down to the point of being indiscernible. A face, profile, or upper body shot would be best.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2013)

If it isn't too much trouble you might post a Ditzie map here so we give it a pre-game try? I'm not familiar with it, but it looks cool.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2013)

So here is the quickstart guide on how to use ditzie. And here is a sample map for you to play with. If you want to make it easy, you can pick a token from one of the many galleries already existing on ditzie to represent your PC. One thing that might be useful is to see if there are any AoE templates in the galleries that I can use. That way you can overlay them onto the map if you are casting a spell or using some other AoE ability on your turn and I can just delete them after the effect is done.

Remember, every time you press Enter the map is saved and the URL will change. This will require some due diligence on the part of every player to link the changed map after their turn. Also it would be a good idea to refresh the IC thread right before you finish your post just to make sure someone else hasn't already updated. I'm going to be using a simple initiative system with bad guys/players/bad guys/etc. so players will take their turns in whatever order they are able to.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2013)

After much thought and research on the synthesist, I am inclined to say it won't be possible in its current form. I think one simple change might ameliorate things a bit. Rather than using the eidolon's physical ability scores, the synthesist would get a bonus to ability scores based on the choice of form. Aquatic and Biped forms would receive +2 Str, Quadruped would receive +2 Con, and Serpentine would receive +2 Dex. These bonuses would modify the synthesist's base ability scores, not replace them. This prevents an end-run around dumping physical scores. It still looks like it will be extremely powerful, but I am willing to let you try it out Shayuri. I will also need you to give me a head's up on which evolutions you are planning to try because everything I have read about this tells me there might need to be some GM calls.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2013)

I like Ditzie - I'm using it in the game I run on MythWeavers, and have used it as a player in several games.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, ditzie looks like it has a lot of potential. I am still seeing some need for further UI improvements, but it is functional and creates a nice visual effect that is hard to reproduce otherwise.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmmmm... That seems like a reasonable house rule, but I think I will pass on the offer, though I appreciate it. I think a character that's more conventional, and easier to accept, will fit this game and group better...and it's not as if I have a shortage of concepts to choose from. 

Thanks for working with me though, it speaks very well of you as a GM. 

I will probably go sorceror...though I must consider permutations of wizardry as well. I'll try to have a concept ready later today, and a sheet by the end of the week.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2013)

Does non-core include stuff in the adventue path?  In other words, items, classes or feats introduced there.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2013)

Played with Ditzie a bit. Looks cool. Here's the link to my very slightly edited version. 

http://beta.ditzie.com/267/524c6f025c15e

I think your are right it will behoove us to try and find very distinctive icons of just head shots as they are pretty hard for my eyes to distinguish. Maybe I'm just old.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2013)

Though the style isn't for everyone, I'm happy to make custom portraits of any of the PCs - full body and head shots both - like what I've got on my Character Repository Google site.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 2, 2013)

rangerjohn said:


> Does non-core include stuff in the adventue path?  In other words, items, classes or feats introduced there.



If it is in the Player's Guide (either the original or the Anniversary Edition), it is open game, whether you choose the Core Rulebook Only Option or not. Now if you mean the new rules introduced in the Appendix of the Adventure Path itself, unless it appears elsewhere in the PRD, consider it secret knowledge. Honestly, there isn't a lot in there; one feat, a handful of spells, and a few magic items, most of them artifacts or items with a very specific purpose which would be of little use to PCs or items which are intended to be unique. Most of the stuff from Rise of the Runelords was taken right out of the rulebooks. There is one magic item you will be able to purchase in most major cities though. I've attached the description. It might give you an idea of what awaits you.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2013)

I will have mine posted for review tomorrow


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2013)

Torn between a lightning blaster sorceror and a fey enchanter/illusionist...

Wunna the two.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm tentatively going with Zen Archer Monk, planning to switch to Fighter in a few levels. Crunch is posted, but I'd like to run my plans for future advancement by our illustrious GM to make sure I'm understanding the restrictions and not counting on things I shouldn't .


----------



## kinem (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks AW. Looking forward to playing with you all.

I'll go with a half-orc summoner.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 3, 2013)

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], at what level were you planning to switch to fighter? If you plan to wait a few levels, chances are you'll earn enough favor and influence with the powers that be by the end of the first adventure, which will have you guys around 4th level. By PBP standards, that's a long way off, but at that point you'll have some downtime which will allow you to get the training for the Archer archetype for fighter. If that doesn't answer your question, could you be more specific?

 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION], I'm still waiting for you guys to accept the OP invite. I just sent reminders.

I'm just about ready to get the campaign started, which means as soon as characters are posted and reviewed, we're good to go.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 3, 2013)

Taking a quick tally of the what the party is looking like right now:

kinem: half-orc summoner
Mowgli: zen archer monk/archer fighter
Shayuri: lightning sorcerer or fey enchanter/illusionist
Scotley: rogue
J. Alexander: TBD
rangerjohn: fighter or cleric

Also,  [MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION], I am still waiting on a PM with your OP screen name or email so I can send you an invite.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> Mowgli, at what level were you planning to switch to fighter? If you plan to wait a few levels, chances are you'll earn enough favor and influence with the powers that be by the end of the first adventure, which will have you guys around 4th level. By PBP standards, that's a long way off, but at that point you'll have some downtime which will allow you to get the training for the Archer archetype for fighter. If that doesn't answer your question, could you be more specific?




It does, thanks. I'm planning on 4 levels of Monk and going fighter with the rest, and may end up not even taking the Archer archetype - just gotta do a little looking ahead to see. In that case, crunch is ready for review as-is on the OP site. I'll get some fluff up this weekend when I've got a little more time to think about it, but basically he'll be a Shaonti who was taken in by a Szarni family (hence the campaign trait). I'll need to adjust his age upwards a little to account for all of his life events. I'm actually planning on moving him from LN into NG as the campaign progresses, if I can find a way to support that with the IC drama. Even though he's got a shortbow currently, his specialization will be longbow. Monks just don't get enough starting gold to buy one . I'll have to figure out how to get one IC.

EDIT: Reconsidering Rapid Shot as a first level feat - will likely take something else. Between that and the starting age, please hold off for a bit on review. I'll probably get him completed this evening.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 3, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> It does, thanks. I'm planning on 4 levels of Monk and going fighter with the rest, and may end up not even taking the Archer archetype - just gotta do a little looking ahead to see. In that case, crunch is ready for review as-is on the OP site. I'll get some fluff up this weekend when I've got a little more time to think about it, but basically he'll be a Shaonti who was taken in by a Szarni family (hence the campaign trait). I'll need to adjust his age upwards a little to account for all of his life events. I'm actually planning on moving him from LN into NG as the campaign progresses, if I can find a way to support that with the IC drama. Even though he's got a shortbow currently, his specialization will be longbow. Monks just don't get enough starting gold to buy one . I'll have to figure out how to get one IC.
> 
> EDIT: Reconsidering Rapid Shot as a first level feat - will likely take something else. Between that and the starting age, please hold off for a bit on review. I'll probably get him completed this evening.




Sounds good!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2013)

Hragh! I am torn. My elemental sorceror has a good story and a personal motivation and goal that hooks well...

My fey sorceror isn't as mechanically complex, and the gnome mechanics really seem to fit with this AP well from the limited extent I can discern...but I don't really have a good 'hook' into the story with that one. Why is this gnome interested in Thassilon? Why come to Sandpoint? It'd make sense for a wizard, or for someone who has ambitions, but this character is neither... 

Gnawing on my forearm. Thought you should know. 

I will try to bite through to the bone and have something up later tonight.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 3, 2013)

Since we are now working on character generation and the campaign is almost ready to begin, I would like each player to present me with a short statement of what they hope to get out of the campaign. For example, are you looking for challenging combats to test your characters' mettles? Do you want to explore a region of Golarion you haven't seen much of before? Would you enjoy a lot of roleplaying and investigation? Do you just enjoy the thrill and excitement of not knowing what is coming next? That sort of thing. I want to get an idea of what people expect out of the campaign so that I can plan pacing and encounters accordingly, as well as make plans for how much to nudge your characters in the right direction. This is an Adventure Path after all, with a clear endpoint and goal (although that endpoint might not be immediately obvious). If you guys enjoy storytelling and roleplaying a lot, I will pace the campaign so that there is plenty of time for that. But if you guys are more interested in the challenges of battle and wits, I can gloss over a lot of those details. I expect all of you enjoy role-playing to certain degree, as play-by-post tends to attract that sort of player, but PBP players still come in all different stripes. So I'd like to know what you expect and hope to get out of the game.

I will say that as a GM, I enjoy both the tactical combat and role-playing aspects of RPGs equally. I like to role-play even minor encounters, such as flirting with a tavern wench or haggling with a merchant over the price of goods, as they add flavor to the world and invest your characters in their mission by building ties to NPCs. But I also like to run battles to the hilt, using all available tactics of the bad guys to their fullest potential without pulling punches. That said, I do try to accommodate the desires of the players so that there is a happy medium between my style and theirs. So it is very helpful to me to get an idea of your expectations so that we can all have a great time.

I also want to say that this will be my first time running a campaign in the Golarion campaign setting. I have a little bit of experience as a player in Pathfinder Society, but I am largely ignorant of many of the nuances of the world. So I cannot promise that my presentation of the setting will always fit with what you may otherwise know about the world. I don't own the Golarion setting book, so most of my knowledge of the world will be based on what is contained within the Adventure Path itself. So if you are very familiar with Golarion, my presentation of things might be a little bit different from what you are used to. For the last six or seven years my tabletop games have been run almost exclusively in the Eberron campaign setting, so I am sort of in an Eberron mindset and that might bleed over from time to time. So if I get a few details wrong, I only ask that you try to overlook them and accept that I will be doing the best I can to try to stay true to what I know of the setting. Golarion does seem to have a certain appeal to me and one of the reasons I am running this campaign is that I want to experience a new world.

I hope this will be a fun experience for all of us and I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2013)

I have responded to the OP invite and have a rough draft of my human Rogue posted. I decided to go with the Core Only Option. Rogues right out of the box are pretty interesting and have considerable options. 

As for my expectations of the game. I guess I am a gamest at my core. I just like playing. Competing, fighting, solving problems, getting to the bottom of the mysteries. I do enjoy getting into character for that and doing the roleplay that goes along with it. I sometimes come up with unusual solutions to problems. I have a fairly stressful and demanding career and a busy family life, so gaming is a bit of escapism for me as well. A chance to have a little fun between meetings and dealing with various crises that arise day and night. I don't have time to play face to face with any regularity any more so I do rely on pbp games to get my fix. 

I should note that I am taking a short vacation for fall break and I may do little or no posting from Sunday to Thursday. I plan to finish my character before that. I am expecting it will take a little longer for everyone else to get ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2013)

I think the crunch is now finalized for Marcas. Still thinking about the fluff - I've got a little reading to do about the Shaonti, Varisia and the Szarni.

I've followed Golarion since Pathfinder was first released, and used to have a fairly thorough knowledge. But the sheer amount of stuff that's out there now prevents me from keeping up as well as I used to.

Like Scotley, I enjoy a lot of different aspects of gaming - in fact, he and I (and J. Alexander) have been playing together for over 30 years now. It's got elements of escapism for me, but it's also a way for me to be a little more creative than I am in RL. I like seeing characters develop over time. My preference in game content is for a good mix of interaction and tactical fights. I like story development, which is likely why I favor adventure paths. Though there is a little more "railroading" in them, I believe it's worth it to get the storyline.


----------



## kinem (Oct 4, 2013)

I set up my PC Duko Wrag in OP but whenever I try to edit it the changes don't take. That's why the eidolon info is not visible. I originally tried putting in in the 'crunch' box but that doesn't show on the page, so I tried moving it to the background box, but it doesn't edit.

I like a mix of combat, problem solving, and roleplaying. I am a fan of simulationism; e.g. whether a solution works depending on whether it plausibly would rather than on rules OR story. Given your experience and what I know of your games airwalkrr, I am confident that you will come up with a good mix.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 4, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> Taking a quick tally of the what the party is looking like right now:
> 
> kinem: half-orc summoner
> Mowgli: zen archer monk/archer fighter
> ...





There is some confusion here.  I have not posted a concept,  I usually like fill in what the party lacks, although what that would be at this point?  A front line fighter perhaps?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, it looks like we're missing both a front line fighter and a healer type.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2013)

One more change to Marcas that's won't be reflected on his character sheet until I can get a chance to change it there - Shifting his +2 racial bonus to DEX, making his starting DEX 16 and his starting WIS 13.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 4, 2013)

Scotley said:


> I have responded to the OP invite and have a rough draft of my human Rogue posted. I decided to go with the Core Only Option. Rogues right out of the box are pretty interesting and have considerable options.
> 
> As for my expectations of the game. I guess I am a gamest at my core. I just like playing. Competing, fighting, solving problems, getting to the bottom of the mysteries. I do enjoy getting into character for that and doing the roleplay that goes along with it. I sometimes come up with unusual solutions to problems. I have a fairly stressful and demanding career and a busy family life, so gaming is a bit of escapism for me as well. A chance to have a little fun between meetings and dealing with various crises that arise day and night. I don't have time to play face to face with any regularity any more so I do rely on pbp games to get my fix.
> 
> I should note that I am taking a short vacation for fall break and I may do little or no posting from Sunday to Thursday. I plan to finish my character before that. I am expecting it will take a little longer for everyone else to get ready.



Okay so what I take away from this is that you want a bit of a challenge but really want your character to feel like a hero, hence the escapist part, with a dash of role-playing thrown in. Good to know. If I misinterpreted that in any way please feel free to correct me.







Mowgli said:


> I think the crunch is now finalized for Marcas. Still thinking about the fluff - I've got a little reading to do about the Shaonti, Varisia and the Szarni.
> 
> I've followed Golarion since Pathfinder was first released, and used to have a fairly thorough knowledge. But the sheer amount of stuff that's out there now prevents me from keeping up as well as I used to.
> 
> Like Scotley, I enjoy a lot of different aspects of gaming - in fact, he and I (and J. Alexander) have been playing together for over 30 years now. It's got elements of escapism for me, but it's also a way for me to be a little more creative than I am in RL. I like seeing characters develop over time. My preference in game content is for a good mix of interaction and tactical fights. I like story development, which is likely why I favor adventure paths. Though there is a little more "railroading" in them, I believe it's worth it to get the storyline.



So it looks to me like you enjoy about a 50/50 mix of role-play and combat and have a high appreciation for story development.







kinem said:


> I set up my PC Duko Wrag in OP but whenever I try to edit it the changes don't take. That's why the eidolon info is not visible. I originally tried putting in in the 'crunch' box but that doesn't show on the page, so I tried moving it to the background box, but it doesn't edit.
> 
> I like a mix of combat, problem solving, and roleplaying. I am a fan of simulationism; e.g. whether a solution works depending on whether it plausibly would rather than on rules OR story. Given your experience and what I know of your games airwalkrr, I am confident that you will come up with a good mix.



You might try creating a wiki page on OP for your eidolon. Or just creating a whole new character page for your eidolon (the latter would probably be the optimal solution). You may also want to try a different type of character sheet (a chore I know if you've already input a lot of information, but it might be worth considering); I don't know how stable all these sheets are. I use them in my tabletop game and so far no one has complained, but my tabletop game is pretty vanilla Pathfinder by most standards.

So you're a simulationist who enjoys a mix. Since I've had you in my games and played with you before, I am glad you think I'll be able to satisfy what you are looking for.







rangerjohn said:


> There is some confusion here.  I have not posted a concept,  I usually like fill in what the party lacks, although what that would be at this point?  A front line fighter perhaps?



At the time of that post, I went back through the entire thread and saw you mention something about wanting to play a fighter or cleric. But I do recall you saying also you'd be willing to take on whatever role was needed. So I just put that down because it seemed to be the only preference you might have indicated. Nothing is locked in stone, it was just the only comment of yours I had noted on the matter, and I was trying to see what the potential party might look like at the moment. I want you guys to play whatever characters you want within the confines of the rules I've laid out in character creation (which I feel are reasonably open to many possibilities). Please feel free to play whatever you like.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2013)

What do I want in a game?

I'm very fond of roleplaying and story in the PBP venue. I find the medium fits games that emphasize those things more effectively.

I enjoy the tactical challenge of combat, but I find that...especially at low levels...the PBP format causes them to drag long after they cease to be entertaining. In addition, at low levels, characters lack the abilities and feats and proficiencies that make tactics lively and fun. So especially at low levels, I like less emphasis on combats. Big setpiece battles, especially that have interesting twists and allow for tactical innovation, are much better than random encounters that happen and don't matter to anything story-related. At higher levels, as the toolbox fills, combats take longer to resolve, but are more fun to play... Even so, I don't think PBP is the right place for a LOT of combats. What combat there is should be plot related and in service to the story.

RPwise, I love investigations and piecing clues together (Even though I recognize that's a difficult thing to GM). I like building relationships not just with PCs, but also with long-term NPCs...either friendship or enmity...that persist over time. I like when character goals can be integrated into the story and plot so that there's a real sense of progress and development that's not entirely encapsulated within the numerical system of the game.


----------



## kinem (Oct 4, 2013)

I was able to edit it in Internet Explorer; I used Firefox at home last night. Of course, ENWorld forums don't work in IE.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 4, 2013)

That's good to hear Shayuri. I agree with pretty much all you said. I plan to eschew random encounters in this campaign almost entirely. I don't want to diminish the hazards of overland wilderness travel however. From time to time, particularly if I feel you guys need to catch up in XP/wealth, I would be inclined to simply give a short narration of random encounters in the wilderness and basically give the PCs the xp and treasure for free, especially if the encounter wouldn't pose a threat to the group or expend any appreciable resources. If this offends anyone's sensibilities let me know. However, from time to time, I may highlight the danger by introducing an encounter which will tax your resources and be a genuine threat. These may not be story related but will serve the purpose of emphasizing the danger inherent in wilderness travel or a dangerous road, especially if the area is notorious for such a thing.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2013)

I can stomach that. One suggestion though!

In a narrated encounter, perhaps allow each of us to make one post that depicts our actions in the conflict, after you set the scene and inform us that we can essentially narrate our victory. 

Gives us a bit more investment and a chance to show off, which is always fun now and then, while still keeping things fairly simple if not quite so much as you handling it all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> That's good to hear Shayuri. I agree with pretty much all you said. I plan to eschew random encounters in this campaign almost entirely. I don't want to diminish the hazards of overland wilderness travel however. From time to time, particularly if I feel you guys need to catch up in XP/wealth, I would be inclined to simply give a short narration of random encounters in the wilderness and basically give the PCs the xp and treasure for free, especially if the encounter wouldn't pose a threat to the group or expend any appreciable resources. If this offends anyone's sensibilities let me know. However, from time to time, I may highlight the danger by introducing an encounter which will tax your resources and be a genuine threat. These may not be story related but will serve the purpose of emphasizing the danger inherent in wilderness travel or a dangerous road, especially if the area is notorious for such a thing.






Shayuri said:


> I can stomach that. One suggestion though!
> 
> In a narrated encounter, perhaps allow each of us to make one post that depicts our actions in the conflict, after you set the scene and inform us that we can essentially narrate our victory.
> 
> Gives us a bit more investment and a chance to show off, which is always fun now and then, while still keeping things fairly simple if not quite so much as you handling it all.




Both of these sound excellent to me. A great way to keep the feeling of danger in without wiling away days and weeks on encounters that don't do anything for the story!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 4, 2013)

That sounds like a great idea, Shayuri. For such encounters (which will be uncommon as most of the story-based encounters in APs are enough to get you where you need to be in terms of xp/wealth), I will set the scene and allow those who wish to do so narrate their characters' actions.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2013)

The occasional narrated encounter with player input sounds good to me. I have certainly had combat derail games in the past when it drags on too long to no purpose. 

I found an image today and when I uploaded it to OP I lost all the edits I had done. I should have saved first. Word to the wise. Anyway, I lost some ground I'll have to make up, but having made the choices once it shouldn't take as long second time around.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Scotley. As I said, I cannot vouch for the stability of those sheets as QA is community-based only, but they look pretty good once it's all said and done.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't blame the sheet or the site. Anybody who has used computers as long as I have should know to save often. Anyway, he's mostly done. I'm writing the fluff in word and will copy over. Crunch is done except for some minor equipment. Anyway, as I mentioned earlier I'm going for fun in the sun tropical storm watching tomorrow, so I'll be largely out of touch until Friday. I will try to check in.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2013)

Alright, I'm going to go with the stronger story, I think. A gnome fey sorceror would be a lot of fun...but I think my other concept has better ties to the setting, and stronger motivations. I'd always have to ask myself, 'why is my gnome really involved in this?' wheras with my human concept...it's very clear why that is.

Sheet is now officially under construction. 

Question! Do we get one of the regional bonus feats discussed in the Player's Guide? Country Born, Lone Wolf, and the like...

UJgh...these sheets are kind of awful. I wrote a huge big background, and clicked Save, and it LOST it. I can't put it in the Character Bio for some reason... ARGH.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like we're making some good progress on characters. As soon as someone has a sheet ready for review, let me know.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2013)

I just added a wiki page for special items available for purchase in Sandpoint. Rolling up all those items randomly got me wondering. Is there a random item generator for Pathfinder anywhere on the web which anyone knows about? It would be helpful in speeding up the process when you guys visit other towns.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2013)

My Rogue is ready for review, but I can't figure out how to save a bio. I'm placing it here for now. I left it pretty vague since I didn't know how you plan to bring us together. 

Vandalin or Van is of Chelaxian decent his ancestors having long since immigrated to the Varisian colonies. He has the dark hair and eyes as well as the sharp features of those folk. His father ran a mercantile concern while his mother was a Wizardess of minor skill at the Twilight Academy. His early years  in Galduria were simple enough, the family was doing well and he had tutors to give him a good education, though young Van showed little interest in Magic or shopkeeping. When he was in his early teens the family moved to Magnimar as his mother was interested in study at the Stone of Seers. But those of Chelaxian decent where not so welcome in Magnimar and young Vandalin was forced to live by his wits and learn to defend himself. His father struggled to make his business a success in such a hostile realm and his mother was busy with her studies. Van spent more and more time on his own often getting into trouble. He was also fascinated by the many ancient monuments here. He learned to read the writings on them from his mother. But it was then that his mother died during a magical experiment here and Van and his father fled one step ahead of their creditors on a boat to Riddleport. At least here people cared little about who you were. Van’s father was more successful here, but Van found the streets even more challenging. He developed skills here and sought thrills among thieves and vagabonds, but never wholly gave himself over to crime. His parents had instilled in him a sense of what was right and good even if he failed to adopt the traditional Chelaxian faith in laws and rules. He did continue to dream of striking it rich. He also began to take an interest in what might lay beneath the monuments that dot the landscape. As he grew toward adulthood he left his father’s home and began to travel and seek his fortune. He survived doing odd jobs where ever a fellow who was handy with sword or bow might be needed and going from ruin to monument exploring and hoping to find some fabulous long buried treasure.  Always seeking thrills and adventure Van has come to Sandpoint to explore the ancient ruined lighthouse here. 

Van is a lean shape featured young man who moves with wiry grace. He favors well-made clothes and a quality chain shirt, but often covers them with a hooded cloak. He wears a pair of short swords and a bow. His pack is filled with items need to pursue his penchant for exploration, rope, tools, light sources and supplies. He is a pleasant well-spoken young man and is equally comfortable chatting with bar patrons or scholars.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2013)

The character pages on OP edit and save in their entirety. There's not a separate section save. Just edit whatever you need to in whichever section, then use the save button at the bottom.

It's the one right above the Update Image section.


----------



## kinem (Oct 5, 2013)

Duko Wrag is done and ready for review.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2013)

That's what I did. That's exactly what I did.

Infuriating.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2013)

Hmmm . . . now that I look at Marcus' sheet, I see that even though the picture of his character sheet is in the crunch section and the full body pic is in his bio section, when I save the sheet both of those headers appear to the left of his portrait and all of the content appears below both headers. I'm not using any of the "sheets" provided on the site, so it's not instability in those. Very strange.

I've had an account for years and hosted a couple of campaigns there, and never seen the character sheets act this way.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 6, 2013)

Scotley said:


> My Rogue is ready for review, but I can't figure out how to save a bio. I'm placing it here for now. I left it pretty vague since I didn't know how you plan to bring us together.



I was thinking of something along the line of similarly-minded characters with great talents and abilities already banded together and off in search of adventure. After signing the obligatory adventuring company compact (think The Hobbit; everyone is entitled to an equal share of the spoils, and should you die, your share shall go to your family and loved ones), you decided to travel to Sandpoint, perhaps having heard of what is called there The Late Unpleasantness. Details are sketchy for those characters who do not make Sandpoint their home, but much is said about a serial killer who made offerings of his victims to a demon, and a great inferno which burned much of the town, consuming, among other things, the beloved old town chapel, the blaze killing its high priest and his daughter. Though the town is trying to put the whole series of events behind them, many whisper they are omens of darker things to come or signs that not all is right in the previously sleepy trading town. The town of Sandpoint needs heroes!

I'll start up the Adventure Log with something to that effect at some point soon. But that's the gist of it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 6, 2013)

There does appear to be a bug with the character sheet not saving Bios properly. I tried to add Vandalin's bio and it didn't save the content or display it for me either. On the other hand, kinem is using the same sheet and it seems to work fine. For the time being, I suggest adding a wiki page just as a placeholder if you are having trouble saving the bio. It would be easier to find than coming back and digging through this thread.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 6, 2013)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> The town of Sandpoint needs heroes!
> 
> I'll start up the Adventure Log with something to that effect at some point soon. But that's the gist of it.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 6, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> There does appear to be a bug with the character sheet not saving Bios properly. I tried to add Vandalin's bio and it didn't save the content or display it for me either. On the other hand, kinem is using the same sheet and it seems to work fine. For the time being, I suggest adding a wiki page just as a placeholder if you are having trouble saving the bio. It would be easier to find than coming back and digging through this thread.




Glad to know it wasn't just me. I'll figure out something when I get back in town.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2013)

My thought is that Talashia is actually from Sandpoint.

That said, there's no reason she couldn't have hooked up with folks before heading back to visit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2013)

All of the campaign traits from the players guide give reasons for being in Sandpoint - that's what they're for. That said, there's no reason those traits can't be worked into the idea of an established band.

For example, Marcas' trait gives him access to a "ruthless thug" in Sandpoint's shadier side. If the group heard about the troubles there and decided to investigate, Marcas would volunteer that bit of his background and suggest that Jubrayl might know what's going on and be willing to share some information.

I like this approach, airwalkrr. We get right into the action this way, and if we remember to do it we can drop little tidbits of our backstory into the game and develop that in parallel with the AP plot rather than piling it all on the front end as a way of getting the party together.

[sblock=Preliminary Background]Still a work in progress, but here's what I've got so far in case another party member or two wants to develop some details of how we initially hooked up.

Marcas is a Shaonti (of the Lyrune-Quah, the Moon Clan) by birth, but was lost to his tribe somehow. He was found and adopted by a Szarni family. As he grew up he found that his life as a Szarni did not sit well with him - his nature was more ordered than theirs, and some of their less benevolent leanings were distressful. When he reached his adulthood he left to find his tribe and "discover his roots." He found them, and lived among them for a time. But though he learned their life, and even took their tribal tattoos, he didn't really belong there either. He left them as well to continue his search. He came to a monastery and their simple way of life called to him . . . at least more so than either of his previous 'lives' had. He spent a few years with them as well, "getting in touch with his spiritual side," learning a little about how to harness his Qi, and learning the Way of the Bow. The monks there believe in using one's abilities to do good in the world, and so when they declared him ready he left their sheltered walls to do just that. Along the way he met with various and sundry adventurers whose talents and goals complemented his own. And there we find ourselves . . .

(A little stereotypical in places, I know, but it serves. Also, from this it looks like I'll be starting out Lawful Good rather than Lawful Neutral. This works well for me, as the shift from there to Neutral Good isn't as extreme and could happen easily. The more time he spends away from the monastery and in the company of those whose lives are more, um, messy(?) the more he loses the discipline that he learned there. Also, some of his Shaonti blood and his Szarni upbringing can come back to the forefront.)[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 6, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> All of the campaign traits from the players guide give reasons for being in Sandpoint - that's what they're for. That said, there's no reason those traits can't be worked into the idea of an established band.



That's a great point, Mowgli, and I encourage everyone to take one of these campaign traits. While I am limiting your characters to one trait (or archetype, favored class option, etc.) instead of the usual limit of two, you are still allowed to take one of the campaign traits in the AE Player's Guide in addition to your other character option. So no one has anything to lose by taking one of these traits. It is essentially a freebie.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 6, 2013)

Scotley said:


> My Rogue is ready for review, but I can't figure out how to save a bio. I'm placing it here for now. I left it pretty vague since I didn't know how you plan to bring us together.
> 
> Vandalin or Van is of Chelaxian decent his ancestors having long since immigrated to the Varisian colonies. He has the dark hair and eyes as well as the sharp features of those folk. His father ran a mercantile concern while his mother was a Wizardess of minor skill at the Twilight Academy. His early years  in Galduria were simple enough, the family was doing well and he had tutors to give him a good education, though young Van showed little interest in Magic or shopkeeping. When he was in his early teens the family moved to Magnimar as his mother was interested in study at the Stone of Seers. But those of Chelaxian decent where not so welcome in Magnimar and young Vandalin was forced to live by his wits and learn to defend himself. His father struggled to make his business a success in such a hostile realm and his mother was busy with her studies. Van spent more and more time on his own often getting into trouble. He was also fascinated by the many ancient monuments here. He learned to read the writings on them from his mother. But it was then that his mother died during a magical experiment here and Van and his father fled one step ahead of their creditors on a boat to Riddleport. At least here people cared little about who you were. Van’s father was more successful here, but Van found the streets even more challenging. He developed skills here and sought thrills among thieves and vagabonds, but never wholly gave himself over to crime. His parents had instilled in him a sense of what was right and good even if he failed to adopt the traditional Chelaxian faith in laws and rules. He did continue to dream of striking it rich. He also began to take an interest in what might lay beneath the monuments that dot the landscape. As he grew toward adulthood he left his father’s home and began to travel and seek his fortune. He survived doing odd jobs where ever a fellow who was handy with sword or bow might be needed and going from ruin to monument exploring and hoping to find some fabulous long buried treasure.  Always seeking thrills and adventure Van has come to Sandpoint to explore the ancient ruined lighthouse here.
> 
> Van is a lean shape featured young man who moves with wiry grace. He favors well-made clothes and a quality chain shirt, but often covers them with a hooded cloak. He wears a pair of short swords and a bow. His pack is filled with items need to pursue his penchant for exploration, rope, tools, light sources and supplies. He is a pleasant well-spoken young man and is equally comfortable chatting with bar patrons or scholars.



*Review Notes*

Languages: Perhaps I am overlooking something or simply not familiar enough with Pathfinder rules or the Golarian setting. Are characters in Golarian assumed to gain their region's language or their heritage language as a bonus language? Otherwise it looks like Vandalin has an extra language. Edit: Not that regional languages are going to come into play all that much in this campaign except as flavor. But I would like to know if there is such a rule.
Skills: I suggest checking off all your class skills, even if you don't have ranks in them.
Skills: The way I interpret it, Trapfinding provides a +1/2 class level bonus to all Disable Device checks, so it is not conditional. Only the Perception bonus is conditional. So you can add +1 to the misc column for Disable Device.
Skills: Add your mwk chain shirt's ACP of -1 to all skills with ACP in the misc column.
Carrying Capacity: This field needs to be filled in.
Inventory: Most items are missing their weights. These need to be filled in.
Inventory: By my count you should have 25 gp, 8 sp, 5 cp
Inventory: You have a bow, but it doesn't seem you've purchased any arrows.
Everything else looks good. I like the background a lot as it really ties your character to the region and gives him a homeland to fight for. You might wish to discuss with your fellow players how your characters met up and add that in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> That's a great point, Mowgli, and I encourage everyone to take one of these campaign traits. While I am limiting your characters to one trait (or archetype, favored class option, etc.) instead of the usual limit of two, you are still allowed to take one of the campaign traits in the AE Player's Guide in addition to your other character option. So no one has anything to lose by taking one of these traits. It is essentially a freebie.




Hmmm, I misunderstood that! OK, another minor rework is in order


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2013)

Noted about the campaign traits, but what about the feats?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 7, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Noted about the campaign traits, but what about the feats?



To which feats do you refer?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2013)

The ones from the player's guide... The old player's guide, not the anniversary one.

There's a series of regional feats there.

It may be that the anniversary PG replaces those with the special traits. It doesn't mention them at all though, so I can't tell if the traits are meant to be in addition to one of those feats, or instead of them.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 7, 2013)

I did not see any feats in either player's guide, but I will give it a second look. At any rate, if there are feats in the original player's guide they must be taken as normal feats; they are not freebies. However they are available even if you choose the core only option. The player's guides are the only exception to the rule. Also, I believe it is the intent for a single player to have no more than one trait from the AEPG.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2013)

Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry folks. Internet was out at my place for a few days. Just got restored. I'll get to work on the new character sheet review now.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 9, 2013)

kinem said:


> Duko Wrag is done and ready for review.



*Review Notes*

Languages: This field is empty and needs to be filled out. Looks like just Common and Orc will be his languages since his Int mod is +0.
Traits: I cannot find where the giant slayer trait is located. Would you please cite the source and page number?
Inventory: Please detail the contents of the summoner's kit in the inventory to save time on reference.
Eidolon: What is the purpose of "(x2)" after the claws and improved damage evolutions? This seems to imply you have taken the evolution twice, but obviously you don't have the EPs.

In all, I don't really seem many changes that need to be made, just some clarifications. Good work, and I like the artwork you picked.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 9, 2013)

Right now I am awaiting on  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION],  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION],  [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION], and  [MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION] to complete their characters. Shayuri and Mowgli have at least started characters on OP, so I am simply awaiting a request for review; if your character already done and ready for review just let me know here. rangerjohn has accepted the invite to OP, but has yet to post a character. J. Alexander has not sent me an OP screen name or a PM with his email so I have not been able to send him an the invite to OP nor has he posted to this thread since Oct 2. I will give him three days from this post to respond, otherwise the spot will go to  [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION], assuming he is still interested. If SelcSilverhand is not interested and J. Alexander does not respond, I will re-open recruiting until we get a sixth, but I will start up the IC as soon as the five players who have accepted the invite to OP have completed characters.  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION], please respond to your review notes for your characters and make corrections where necessary.

So that's an overview of where we are at this point.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2013)

Talashia is ready for a review. I only need to finish up her description and background, and figure out how to post them. The site continues to stymie my efforts to fill in that 'bio' box, and the text box background doesn't seem to actually save to the sheet, or any other place, causing me to lose whatever I write in there when I try.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 9, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia is ready for a review. I only need to finish up her description and background, and figure out how to post them. The site continues to stymie my efforts to fill in that 'bio' box, and the text box background doesn't seem to actually save to the sheet, or any other place, causing me to lose whatever I write in there when I try.



I'll review the stats. As for background, perhaps try creating a new character and checking to see if the background box works first. If not, delete the character and try again. If that doesn't work, perhaps try a different sheet. I am not sure what is up with the bio box. I will look into the matter on the OP community and see if there is a fix.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 9, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia is ready for a review. I only need to finish up her description and background, and figure out how to post them. The site continues to stymie my efforts to fill in that 'bio' box, and the text box background doesn't seem to actually save to the sheet, or any other place, causing me to lose whatever I write in there when I try.



*Review Notes*

Deity: Does Talashia have a patron deity or is she simply a pantheist, atheist, agnostic, or other?
Weapons: It looks like you are factoring in Point Blank Shot into these calculations. Since this is a conditional modifier, you should only factor it in when the conditions are met.
Bloodline: I am deducing based on your bloodline arcana and bloodline power that you took Elemental as your Bloodline. It would be helpful if that were noted somewhere.
Inventory: You look like you should have 8 gp and 5 sp left over by my count. You don't need to pay for your starting outfit (or account for its weight) if it is under 10 gp. I noted you don't have a spell component pouch. Even though you have Eschew Materials, you might eventually need one to hold expensive material components (if you ever learn spells requiring such), just a note for the future.
Inventory: What type of jewelry does Talashia wear? Is it a ring, necklace, etc.?
Background: If you have a background written up you can post it here for now or post it to the OP wiki and link it.

Looks like only minor adjustments and a few fields which need clarification or filling in. Pretty much ready to go.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2013)

Fixing. 

Tala's not an atheist or agnostic, as such don't make much sense in a world where deities are demonstratably real.  I don't know that she's accepted a particular god as her favored one at the moment though. She was brought up to worship Saranrae foremost, but I feel that her worship there is somewhat perfunctory, more out of habit than devotion. She has some interest in the faith of Desna, just because its whimsical side appeals to her, and she'd like to spend more time traveling and seeing the world...but she hasn't followed up on that interest yet. She's still finding herself.

I included Point Blank bonuses because they always apply to a ranged attack at 30' or closer, and the maximum range of the Elemental Range is 30'. I can't use it farther away, so the PBS bonuses will always apply.

The gold is probably just an oversight on my part. I didn't pay for the clothes, but there were several things I considered then discarded...must've forgotten to update the GP count on one or another.

I will update this post with her background when I have more than a few minutes to clap together tonight.

Thanks for the feedback!

[sblock=Background!]Talashia was born and raised in a farm on the outskirts of Sandpoint, by an otherwise unassuming man and wife by the name of Trand and Pella Wittend. As the story goes, Pella's pregnancy came to term during a terrible summer storm that boiled in off the sea, and at the moment she was born, a bolt of lightning struck the thatched-roof cottage and set it afire. Trand, waiting anxiously outside with some friends, burst in and carried his wife out as the midwives scattered. The baby Talashia had his mother's darker Varisian skin tone, but her eyes never changed from their baby blues, and her hair grew in stark white.

As she grew, Talashia earned the nickname 'Wits-end,' a play on her family name. She was subject to great swings in mood, from hyperenergetic to gloomy and sullen, often with little apparent cause. Worst though was her temper...she was a handful and a half, and most of the town knew it. Even so, when on her 'up' swings Talashia was so bright and cheerful that it was impossible to stay mad at her for long. She often helped out around the inn doing tasks in the kitchen or cleaning up after busy nights.

One autumn morning when Talashia was out in the fields helping with the harvest, she was set on by a feral dog that came out of the woods all ragged and desperate for food. Trand and the other men were sprinting like mad as she screamed in fear when the dog leaped at her, knocking her down...and there was a sharp CRACK noise, and the smell of ozone. A flash of blue-white light sizzled from the tall stalks around where she'd gone down, and there was an anguished, terrified canine yelp. Finally, the ominous scent of burning grass and wheat.

Trand arrived to see his daughter frantically trying to stamp out the last flickers of flame from a burned patch of wheat, with tears of mingled fear and frustration and anger still falling from her eyes. On seeing him, she ran over to hug him, stammering apologies. When they touched there was an electric sizzle, and Trand jumped back. His hands weren't too terribly burned, but he still felt the muscles in his arms unclenching from the shock he'd gotten from touching her.

Within a few minutes Talashia was safe to touch again, and Trand took her in to tell Pella. A native Varisian, Pella realized that the little oddities she'd been half-ignoring around Talashia added up with this incident to something that couldn't be ignored. After all, next time it might not be a mad dog. So they gathered their money and made plans, and arranged to take Talashia to Magnimar to consult a sage about her problem.

A sage who confirmed the presence of magic...a soothsayer who reported that Talashia had been 'touched' by the storm...led them to contact a wizard operating in the great city, seeking help. Their daughter needed teaching she couldn't get elsewhere, and a strong firm hand to keep her under control. Seeing a chance to research a very rare phenomenon, the wizard Lant Stelborne agreed to look after her. 

At first Talashia was little more than an object of study. As her control increased and she matured, she became a kind of apprentice of sorts. Though her magic was not wizardry, she benefitted from access to a scholarly study of magic, and the theory of magic was the same regardless of its source. However, the day came when she finally realized that Lant couldn't offer her more...if she was to continue to grow as a mage, and a person, it would be outside of his umbrella.

She decided that since her magic was rooted in the blood, it behooved her to explore her heritage. In particular, the Varisian people were known to produce sorcerors frequently, and the old Thassalonian runes they used as tattoos carried mystic significance. That seemed a good place to start in learning more about her strange powers.

So Talashia returned to Sandpoint, to see her friends and family of old on her way to longer journeys and deeper explorations into the nature of the Varisian people, the magic of Old Thassilon, and the eldritch fire that lightning had sparked within her on the day of her birth.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 10, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> *Review Notes*
> 
> Languages: This field is empty and needs to be filled out. Looks like just Common and Orc will be his languages since his Int mod is +0.
> Traits: I cannot find where the giant slayer trait is located. Would you please cite the source and page number?
> ...




Thanks, AW.

I wasn't sure if the language should be Common or something more specific (Varisian). I put Common and Orc now.

The Giant Slayer trait is in the RotRL Aniv Ed Player's Guide, page 4, lower left.

Inventory: done.

Eidolon: It just means there are 2 claws. I tried to edit it but I can't edit the Bio here at home. Editing the rest of the page, such as the Inventory, does work.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2013)

OK, I'm all through tinkering, got the background done, and Marcas is ready for review. The sheet is just a .jpeg of an HTML sheet output by HeroLab - I made it as clear as I could within the file size limits on OP.

A couple of things I noticed - while there's a column for Misc. Modifiers in the skills, they don't seem to actually be broken out. For example, the +7 on Perception comes from 1 Rank + 3 Class Skill +1 Wisdom +2 Totem Spirit Feat. I did have the option of putting the details of all of the feats/equipment/etc on the sheet and did so for reference. Everything is from official Paizo sources - no third party stuff.

OK, I think that's about it. Oh, he wears a Monk's Outfit, but that doesn't print on the HTML either - not a big deal as it costs nothing and weighs nothing.

Have at it!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will probably get around to checking more stuff out by Friday. Thursday will be a busy day for me.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 10, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> Right now I am awaiting on  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION],  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION],  [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION], and  [MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION] to complete their characters. Shayuri and Mowgli have at least started characters on OP, so I am simply awaiting a request for review; if your character already done and ready for review just let me know here. rangerjohn has accepted the invite to OP, but has yet to post a character. J. Alexander has not sent me an OP screen name or a PM with his email so I have not been able to send him an the invite to OP nor has he posted to this thread since Oct 2. I will give him three days from this post to respond, otherwise the spot will go to  [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION], assuming he is still interested. If SelcSilverhand is not interested and J. Alexander does not respond, I will re-open recruiting until we get a sixth, but I will start up the IC as soon as the five players who have accepted the invite to OP have completed characters.  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION], please respond to your review notes for your characters and make corrections where necessary.
> 
> So that's an overview of where we are at this point.




Can I have a consensus on what is needed?  Fighter or cleric?  Something else.  This is why I have been quiet.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 10, 2013)

So far the party has:
-half-orc summoner (built for melee)
-human monk (zen archer)
-human sorcerer (electric elemental bloodline)
-human rogue (trapping and TWF)

So if you want my opinion, a cleric would probably fit best. They have arcane pretty well covered between the summoner and sorcerer, the summoner is also melee, a ranged character, and a trapper.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 10, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> I will give him three days from this post to respond, otherwise the spot will go to  [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION], assuming he is still interested.




Still interested here, I'll keep checking this weekend. I'll start thinking of builds and backstory so you won't have to wait on me to get rolling. I'd take whatever rangerjohn doesn't want, either cleric or fighter. Even if I don't use them here it never hurts to have those ideas saved up for other games!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 11, 2013)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Still interested here, I'll keep checking this weekend. I'll start thinking of builds and backstory so you won't have to wait on me to get rolling. I'd take whatever rangerjohn doesn't want, either cleric or fighter. Even if I don't use them here it never hurts to have those ideas saved up for other games!





Crunch posted.  Need help with flavor, All I have so far, Varasian devotee of Serenrae.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2013)

rangerjohn, it might help to look over the campaign traits in the Player's Guides (I think both the original and the anniversary editions are allowed). They're written primarily to give the characters a work in for the story, and I often find a inspiration for fluff in them. Sometimes my entire backstory is spun out by working backwards from the campaign trait.

From the Anniversary edition, Student of Faith is mechanically the most useful for a (Healing) Cleric, and it provides a story hook. But to me it lacks the flavor to inspire backstory without quite a bit of work. Merchant Family and Scholar of the Ancients are still fairly vanilla so they could work with just about any character, but they seem much easier to build a back story 'round. Not sure about the others as they're a little more limited in focus, a little more specific.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 11, 2013)

If J. Alexander doesn't respond by Sunday, you can have his spot,  [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION].

Mowgli is right about the traits, rangerjohn. They do provide a bit of a starting point for some character development. As I've mentioned before, I encourage everyone to take advantage of it. It not only ties your character to Sandpoint, but is essentially a free trait whether you use the core rules only option or not.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 11, 2013)

I realized that, and student of faith gives a reason to be in Sandpoint.  The dedication of the new temple.  However it gives no indication of why your a cleric in the first place or your background in general.  As for the traits mentioned, I did consider them.  Merchant family, I was unsure of, as I'm not sure he's using the economy rules.  The character creation doesn't seem to support it.  As for the horse, that would work for a crusader or a knight, unsure of anyone else.  Also Deivon has a ride skill of -3.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2013)

You can freely make up your own backstory. 

Or one of the SRDs has a random background generator if you prefer. It's kind of fun.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 11, 2013)

Obviously, I'm stuck and don't want to hold you guys up.  Go on without me.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2013)

We're not leaving anyone behind. 

If you're stuck, perhaps we can help. But you're right in saying that a trait won't really do it. They're much better at helping give little mechanical tweaks to suit a background you already know.

So okay, a Varisian cleric of Saranrae.

How familiar are you with the setting of Golarion and its peoples and so on? The Varisians are pretty interesting in their quasi-nomadic Romani sort of way.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm back and I should be able to make the corrections to my character by Sunday night at the latest.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 12, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> We're not leaving anyone behind.
> 
> If you're stuck, perhaps we can help. But you're right in saying that a trait won't really do it. They're much better at helping give little mechanical tweaks to suit a background you already know.
> 
> ...




Just the basic gypsy stereotype.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 13, 2013)

rangerjohn said:


> I realized that, and student of faith gives a reason to be in Sandpoint.  The dedication of the new temple.  However it gives no indication of why your a cleric in the first place or your background in general.  As for the traits mentioned, I did consider them.  Merchant family, I was unsure of, as I'm not sure he's using the economy rules.  The character creation doesn't seem to support it.  As for the horse, that would work for a crusader or a knight, unsure of anyone else.  Also Deivon has a ride skill of -3.



If you are referring to the community economy rules from the Game Mastery Guide, yes I will be using them. So Merchant Family will be of use in that regard.

Try this and see if you can get the ball rolling. You don't necessarily need to roll on the tables, although that could create a fairly interesting background in and of itself. But just looking at the tables might give you some ideas.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2013)

How about this, short but gets the ball rolling.

I was born of the travelling Varasians.  Typical of those of my kind I was care free, lose of morals (property rights and free loving, with many one night stands.)
I  was caught thieving as a child, by a priest of Serenrae.
Taken in by him, reformed and trained in the faith.  During this time, I was given a vision of coming events by Serenrae and my possible involvement.  Now truly realizing and embracing the rebirth offered by Serenrae, I have embraced the church and the party as my new family.

We now travel to Sandpoint each for our various reasons, but always in my mind is the visions I received of the coming troubles.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like a solid background core to me! Easy to embellish as needed as we go with that much to start with.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 13, 2013)

Yea that looks like a great place to start rangerjohn. I'll try to review the crunch tomorrow.  [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION], it doesn't look like J. Alexander is coming back, so you can have his spot.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Looks like a solid background core to me! Easy to embellish as needed as we go with that much to start with.



What's amazing is how much the fluff of Serenrae, matched some random rolls.  The most outrageous parts the new family and the visions were rolled.  As well as being influenced by a boss.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 13, 2013)

Alright, I sent a PM over at Obsidian Portal for an invite


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 13, 2013)

SelcSilverhand sending you an invite now.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 13, 2013)

I've got some initial character info posted. Let me know what you think. I switched to Barbarian instead of fighter because I found an old backstory I wrote that I really liked and it made more sense with that class.
I'm interested in taking a rage power from APG at 2nd level so I'm not going to do the core only option.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2013)

Made the corrections to my character, but I still haven't figured out the bio bug. Will fool with it more tomorrow. I read in one of the players guides that Cheliaxians speak Cheliax free. At least I think I did. Will look for a reference tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2013)

So what's the final word on our history. Did we come to Sandpoint together and are we already a company of adventurers?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2013)

I believe it would work best if your group is already together. This could be quite a recent event though. Most, if not all, of you have taken traits which tie your character to Sandpoint. You may have just met in Sandpoint upon returning home or arriving for a visit and decided to form an adventuring company with the purpose of gaining fame, wealth, and whatever else your characters desire. We need not get too detailed with it, although you may feel free to collaborate with other players on background if you wish. However it would suffice to simply assume your characters have recently banded together in or around Sandpoint and agreed to the standard adventuring company contract (an equal share of the spoils for all, in the event of your death your belongings will be returned to your next of kin, etc.).


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2013)

rangerjohn said:


> Crunch posted.  Need help with flavor, All I have so far, Varasian devotee of Serenrae.



Devion Dawn Seeker has been reviewed. Happily enough I found no errors.

After some research into the Pathfinder Chronicles Gazetteer (which oddly enough does not mention Shoanti, possibly because they are a relatively small subrace), I will note that according to this source, Common in Golarion is also known as Taldane, and less commonly as Chelaxian. So it seems Chelaxian is not actually a language in and of itself according to this source. There might be more details in the actual campaign setting book, but I don't own it. The original Player's Guide for RotR however (which, we should bear in mind was written when Golarion was a spec in Paizo's eye), says humans of Varisian descent receive Varisian, Chelaxians receive Chelaxian, and Shoanti receive Shoanti. So we'll go with that for now.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2013)

Okay, having done a little more research on the subject, and wanting to portray Golarion as truly as possible, I have discovered that there is, in fact, no Chelaxian language per se. So those of Chelaxian descent may speak Infernal as a bonus language. I don't think we have any other sub-races of human in the group.

So here is the adventuring company. You might want to pick a name for yourselves.
Devion Dawn Seeker, NG male human (Varisian) cleric of Sarenrae
Duko Wrag, N male half-orc summoner
Marcas Vanator, LG male human (Shoanti) monk (zen archer)
Talashia, NG female human (mixed) sorcerer (air elemental)
Vandalin, CG male human (mixed) rogue
Vhir, CG male human (Shoanti) barbarian

This looks like a very well-balanced party. You should have many tools at your disposal to complete challenges and encounters.

I have yet to review Vhir. I will get around to it in a day or two and then we can begin!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2013)

Sandpoint is mostly Chelexian in terms of ethnicity, yes?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2013)

Sandpoint's Varisian, I think.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2013)

Ah! Cool deal then. Thanks!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> Devion Dawn Seeker has been reviewed. Happily enough I found no errors.
> 
> After some research into the Pathfinder Chronicles Gazetteer (which oddly enough does not mention Shoanti, possibly because they are a relatively small subrace), I will note that according to this source, Common in Golarion is also known as Taldane, and less commonly as Chelaxian. So it seems Chelaxian is not actually a language in and of itself according to this source. There might be more details in the actual campaign setting book, but I don't own it. The original Player's Guide for RotR however (which, we should bear in mind was written when Golarion was a spec in Paizo's eye), says humans of Varisian descent receive Varisian, Chelaxians receive Chelaxian, and Shoanti receive Shoanti. So we'll go with that for now.




Cool - I'll add Shaonti to my languages


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2013)

Shoanti. It's Sho anti.

Hee hee...sorry to be petty, but I had to say something.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2013)

Well, color me blushing! Thanks for the correction, Shayuri!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2013)

Adventuring company name ideas? 

Sandpoint Aide Society? Straight forward and in keeping with the 'The Town of Sandpoint needs you' tagline. 
Sandpoint Social Club? A bit more wry take on the same idea.
Dreaming Starfarers? Vandalin would likely come up with something like this as a loose reference to Desna's blessing on the endeavor. She is goddess of Luck, but also dreams, stars and travelers.  
Varisian Explorers club?
Hagfish Five? Since we likely got together at a local tavern? I gather that the Hagfish is a popular watering hole. 
Boggy Creek, Sandpoint or Prickleback Lane Irregulars? References to local geography again playing off the idea that we recently formed up in Sandpoint?  

Best I can do off the top of my head. Maybe somebody can do better?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2013)

I like "Boggy Creek Irregulars." Not feeling very creative ATM; I might come up with something when I'm jolted from sleep at 2 in the morning . . .  Of course, I won't remember it the next day.


----------



## kinem (Oct 14, 2013)

I say "the Sandpoint Band".


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 15, 2013)

Sandpoint is a mixture of Varasian and civillized Shoanti,  However, keep in mind the upper class in Varasia, is invading Chelexians.  Like the Normans in medieval England.  Exept in Sandpoint's case where the only local nobility represented are the Kaijitsus.  They are of "Varasian"/Tian descent.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2013)

The Sandpoint Six?

Do you guys want to have met up before we went to Sandpoint, or did we meet in Sandpoint and decide to form a company?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2013)

The Sandpoint Six?

Do you guys want to have met up before we went to Sandpoint, or did we meet in Sandpoint and decide to form a company?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2013)

I actually think the Sandpoint Six is pretty catchy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2013)

The Sandpoint Six works for me. Possibly we met on the road on the way to Sandpoint? A few days outside the city would've given us a chance to become acquainted, but there would still be enough unfamiliarity with each other to allow for character development by revealing parts of our history.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 15, 2013)

The Sandpoint Six sounds good. Meeting on the road would work. There's bound to be lots of traffic in and out of town along with small inns and waystations along the road. We could have joined up in ones and twos until all of us were together.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 15, 2013)

Sandpoint Six does sound good.  We might be travelling with a caravan to town.  There will be lots of people going, there is a festival to celebrate the opening of the new temple.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2013)

Talashia, I think, would have started out on her own, on the road from Magnimar.

I will say she met up with a caravan while traveling and was invited to come along with them. Other PCs could have been with them too. Then at any point along the way, during stops at roadside inns and the like, those not with the caravan could have been met.

Talashia intends to use Sandpoint as a 'base' of sorts, while she hunts for relics and writings in the ruins of old Thassilon.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 15, 2013)

Sandpoint Six works for me. Vandalin's motivation is similar Talashia's in that he is interested in ruins and relics of old Thassilon as well. He would have been traveling so a meetup on the road works well.


----------



## kinem (Oct 15, 2013)

I still prefer Sandpoint Band. What if we lose members and/or gain new ones?

Meeting on the road works for me.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2013)

Meeting while on the road from Magnimar works well. There are lots of inns and small villages along the way to provide safety at night and the road is well-traveled. You might have hired on with the caravan as sell-swords (or sell-spells as the case my be). It wouldn't pay much, not enough to reflect a significant change in your starting cash, but it would provide your characters safe passage to Sandpoint for the festival, which is the main reason most people are traveling there in the first place. If nothing else, your characters might be hoping that the large influx of people for the festival will provide ample opportunity to look for employers needing your special skills.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2013)

Arr, well, Talashia's not after employment first and foremost, but she wouldn't say no to a little pocket change. 

You know, it might be fun to have the name discussion semi-in character.

This strikes me as something they'd have hashed out at some point prior to arriving.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2013)

Check out the newest addition to the wiki, Ten Fun Facts About Goblins.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Arr, well, Talashia's not after employment first and foremost, but she wouldn't say no to a little pocket change.
> 
> You know, it might be fun to have the name discussion semi-in character.
> 
> This strikes me as something they'd have hashed out at some point prior to arriving.



I will start the campaign a few days out from Magnimar. Your characters are likely headed to Sandpoint for something to do with the Swallowtail Festival and the celebration of the opening of the new cathedral. Whatever your character's motivation may be, it should be enough to get you to Sandpoint. Upon discovering other characters with ties to Sandpoint, you have naturally bonded together one night over a campfire a few days outside of Magnimar. That's where we'll begin. I'll get the IC started up soon.

I've had a chance to glance over Vhir and nothing strikes me immediately as being out of place. So I will get an official review done soon, but in the meantime, the IC thread will be going up sometime today.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2013)

AWESOME! I really hope this one takes - I've been itchin' to play through this AP.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2013)

It's a shiny, new IC thread! The Rise of the Runelords has begun!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2013)

I've decided to make a couple of changes (call them house rules if you like) to the original style of the campaign. The intent is to make book-keeping on everyone's part easier and let us focus on the action and roleplaying.

1) I have decided to use the Cost of Living rules with some minor adjustments so that I don't need to track specific calendar days. The rules can be found here on the OP site. Please take a moment to look them over.
2) Rather than track experience by post and post quality, the adventure path offers guidance on the expected level of the PCs throughout the game. I have decided to use this instead to track when characters level up. This makes tracking experience easier for all. I may modify it slightly based on how easy or difficult the campaign seems to be, especially given that the AP is intended for a party of four characters and not six, but to be honest, I do not expect that after a few months we will still have all six original party members, so for the first chapter at least, I will be sticking to the guidelines quite closely.
3) Because I still want to encourage players to role-play and post frequently and substantially (because that is what keeps a PBP campaign alive), I have decided to use another tangible form of reward for keeping with the expected posting frequency/quality level for players: Hero Points. The rules on Hero Points can be found here if you do not own the Advanced Player's Guide. You may take advantage of Hero Points even if you have selected the Core Rulebook Only Option for your character (but not Hero Point feats; those who did not select the Core Rulebook Only Option retain the right to select Hero Point feats). I have not decided upon the EXACT method by which I will award Hero Points, but the guidelines for awarding Hero Points in the APG will be a barometer. In addition, each real-time month for which I feel you have put forth a good-faith effort to contribute to the game by quality and quantity of posts, I will award your character 1 Hero Point (I may decide to alter the real-time based award if I feel it is too little or too much depending on how things go). In addition, those of you who have written a background story for you character receive 1 Hero Point at the campaign's beginning. I encourage you to use your Hero Points regularly as I intend to award them quite liberally. A single high-quality post may impress me so much that I will award a Hero Point on the basis of that post alone!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2013)

I just wanted to make another note that I've had a change of heart regarding the Feats of Varisia (page 13 of the original RotRPG). I originally addressed it in this post, but I have decided that these feats *may* be taken as bonus feats by all characters (one per character), even if you selected the Core Rulebook Only Option. Mowgli has already taken advantage of this it appears. As this is known to be a challenging AP, I am happy to grant you every advantage possible.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2013)

By bonus feats, do you mean that we get an extra feat? Or just that they're also available to Core Only to be taken as regular feats?

(I'll go ahead and upgrade to the Average lifestyle, as it suits his backstory and the Rich Parents trait well).


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> By bonus feats, do you mean that we get an extra feat? Or just that they're also available to Core Only to be taken as regular feats?
> 
> (I'll go ahead and upgrade to the Average lifestyle, as it suits his backstory and the Rich Parents trait well).



To clarify, I am changing my previous position on the feats in the original RotRPG. Whether you choose the Core Rule Option Only or not, you may select one of the Varisian Feats on page 13 of the RotRPG as a bonus feat. The way you appear to have worked your character, Mowgli, you already took it as a bonus feat, which I assume is what you meant to do (unless I counted your feats wrong; you have it listed as an "upbringing" feat, and I couldn't account for it any other way). In fact, let's not call it a bonus feat since most of you are human and humans already get a bonus feat. Let's call it a free regional feat.

For those of you who did not take advantage of this, you can take as much time to decide on this as you like. You need not decided immediately. Take some time to look over the feats (there are only five or six I think) and pick whichever you feel fits your character best. This is totally optional, but it's free.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2013)

I _think_ I've got it right: he's got Improved Unarmed Strike from the Monk Class, Perfect Strike from the Zen Archer Archetype (usable only with Bows for him), Point Blank Shot as his first level Monk bonus feat, Totem Spirit as his Human bonus feat and Precise Shot as his first level feat.

Totem Spirit is indeed an upbringing feat, meaning it's only available to those of a certain background (Shoanti) and only at first level, but he spent one of his legitimate feat slots on it, it's not an extra. So it looks like I should take that as the free regional feat, and another as his Human bonus.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> I _think_ I've got it right: he's got Improved Unarmed Strike from the Monk Class, Perfect Strike from the Zen Archer Archetype (usable only with Bows for him), Point Blank Shot as his first level Monk bonus feat, Totem Spirit as his Human bonus feat and Precise Shot as his first level feat.
> 
> Totem Spirit is indeed an upbringing feat, meaning it's only available to those of a certain background (Shoanti) and only at first level, but he spent one of his legitimate feat slots on it, it's not an extra. So it looks like I should take that as the free regional feat, and another as his Human bonus.



Okay that makes sense. What I was missing is that I keep forgetting PF monks get stunning fist automatically, which zen archer replaces with perfect strike.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> Okay that makes sense. What I was missing is that I keep forgetting PF monks get stunning fist automatically, which zen archer replaces with perfect strike.




That catches me sometimes when I'm reviewing a Zen Archer as well. I think for me it's because they still get Improved Unarmed Strike - somehow that muddles things up in my head. So, Combat Reflexes was on my list to grab at a higher level - I took Totem Spirit as my Regional Feat and Combat Reflexes as my Human bonus. His sheet should now be all correct, other than me forgetting to take out the 7 GP for bumping his lifestyle up to Average - which I've reconsidered at this point anyway. He hasn't really been settled long enough to establish it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2013)

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION],  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], and  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], I've contacted the creator of the character sheet on OP to see if he can help with the Bio part. On the other hand, if you have the time, you can attempt to transfer the information over to a new character sheet by first testing the Bio section before fleshing out everything else. That is the only work-around I have come up with so far.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2013)

Understood. I'll try to get that done tonight. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Understood. I'll try to get that done tonight. Sorry for the inconvenience.



No need to apologize. I didn't create the sheet.  I'm just trying to help you guys out. I know most of you would like to have your character bios on your sheet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2013)

If it was something to do with the site mechanics and not with the sheets, it may be fixed. I added a note to Marcas' bio last night and it went in just fine, but I'm not using the fillable sheets on the site.


----------



## kinem (Oct 16, 2013)

If you can try a different browser, do it. I was able to edit my bio in IE (at work only, site doesn't work at all in IE at home) but not in Firefox.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2013)

Hah! That worked! So it must be a browser thing!

So WEIRD!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmm, I'm pretty sure I used IE, most likely 10. Will try again now and see what happens.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2013)

I use Chrome, but all the sheets I've attempted to create fill in the bio area just fine. However, I am unable to add bio information to the existing sheets which seem to have that information locked out.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2013)

I received a reply from the author of the sheet. Here it is:



			
				jvsulliv said:
			
		

> I am aware of this glitch and have been working to correct it, In the mean time to update character bio have your players
> 
> 1) Write up the bio in note pad.
> 2) Make sure cookies are enabled
> ...


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2013)

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your character is of Chelaxian descent, yes? If so, be sure to correct your character sheet by substituting Infernal for Cheliax as your bonus language. Cheliax is no longer considered a language in Golarion. At some point Paizo apparently decided that Taldane and Chelaxian had become so well-mixed that they were both eventually incorporated into Common.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 17, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> I received a reply from the author of the sheet. Here it is:




Tried this and now I'm locked out of the account.  It didn't work in chrome, so I tried IE.  Chrome remembered my password, so I had to change it.  Neither of the two new ones work.

On another note where do you wish us to make our knowledge rolls?  Both for the goblins and the religion.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok, got it working.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your character is of Chelaxian descent, yes? If so, be sure to correct your character sheet by substituting Infernal for Cheliax as your bonus language. Cheliax is no longer considered a language in Golarion. At some point Paizo apparently decided that Taldane and Chelaxian had become so well-mixed that they were both eventually incorporated into Common.




Will do thanks. I was never able to add a bio to my original sheet, so I started a Vandalin 2 which took the bio just fine. I'll try to get everything copied to the V2 sheet over the next couple of days and we can delete the original. I'll correct the language as I go.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> I received a reply from the author of the sheet. Here it is:




Oh, I read the other post first. I'll try this as well. I use the latest version of IE10 with a fully patched Windows 7. I have a Windows 8 machine I could try as well. Firefox is also an option, but it didn't seem to work so well first time out.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 17, 2013)

rangerjohn said:


> On another note where do you wish us to make our knowledge rolls?  Both for the goblins and the religion.



Make your rolls using whatever site you feel comfortable with. An sblock or OOC comment is fine, whichever you prefer. Just be sure to link the rolls. We're on the honors system unless I suspect something fishy going on.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 17, 2013)

By the way, I am constantly making improvements to the OP page. Stop by the wiki main page for links to useful pages. Also, feel free to add to the Adventure Log whenever you like if there is an important detail you'd like to keep track of. A helpful hint is to link back to the post in which the information was learned in the Adventure Log you post. This can serve as a repository of useful information so that you don't have to go hunting through the thread. I will add to the Adventure Log myself whenever a new section is begun and on other occasions which I deem important to the story.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2013)

Airwalkrr, since Talashia's from Sandpoint, I figured I'd have her know some of the people in town if that's okay. Not necessarily closely, and certainly not enough to expect any mechanical perks from it (there's traits for that I elected not to take), but enough to have some RP fodder.

I figure Talashia worked a bit at the Rusty Dragon before she left town...that was before it was under Ameiko's ownership of course. Since Ameiko was estranged from her father, and foreign, I figure she might have been a bit of an outsider in the town which Talashia can sympathize with.

That seem okay?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 17, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Airwalkrr, since Talashia's from Sandpoint, I figured I'd have her know some of the people in town if that's okay. Not necessarily closely, and certainly not enough to expect any mechanical perks from it (there's traits for that I elected not to take), but enough to have some RP fodder.
> 
> I figure Talashia worked a bit at the Rusty Dragon before she left town...that was before it was under Ameiko's ownership of course. Since Ameiko was estranged from her father, and foreign, I figure she might have been a bit of an outsider in the town which Talashia can sympathize with.
> 
> That seem okay?




I think it's awesome Shayuri! I love when players add their character's background into the game. Feel free to invent minor NPCs to which your character has ties whenever you wish and I will work them in when possible. I've already got an idea for the farmers. The only thing I'd like you to ask permission for is intimate ties to major NPCs. Such things might work, but I'd need to decide if it will fit the story. So it is okay that Talashia would have known Ameiko (she's a fairly important NPC), might have even been childhood friends or something like that, so long as you don't try to tie your character too closely to her without asking.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2013)

The farmers are her parents.  

I figure Talashia knew OF Ameiko, and kind of thought she was cool/looked up to her (Ameiko if I read ages right, is a few years older than Tala), but I don't think they moved in the same circles. Talashia lived out on a farm, and was known primarily for being troublesome due to her temper and later due to possible magical flareups.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 18, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Oh, I read the other post first. I'll try this as well. I use the latest version of IE10 with a fully patched Windows 7. I have a Windows 8 machine I could try as well. Firefox is also an option, but it didn't seem to work so well first time out.



The important part seems to be the cookies.  IE has levels for accepting them,  You have to have it on the lowest setting, you can change it back afterwords.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> The farmers are her parents.
> 
> I figure Talashia knew OF Ameiko, and kind of thought she was cool/looked up to her (Ameiko if I read ages right, is a few years older than Tala), but I don't think they moved in the same circles. Talashia lived out on a farm, and was known primarily for being troublesome due to her temper and later due to possible magical flareups.



Just got that from reading your background. Nice touch!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2013)

Whoops. Forgot I named them already. Fixed the names in my post to match the names in my background.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2013)

rangerjohn said:


> The important part seems to be the cookies.  IE has levels for accepting them,  You have to have it on the lowest setting, you can change it back afterwords.




Ah, that makes sense. I likely do have the security a little too tight then.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2013)

Great roleplaying so far everyone! We're in Sandpoint now so time to mill about and get to know a key centerpiece of the entire campaign!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2013)

I have updated the Cost of Living House Rule to accommodate earning a living and crafting. I also corrected some typos and clarified a few things.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 19, 2013)

More stuff coming your way! I've included house rules on crafting and magic items since it will come up sooner or later.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 19, 2013)

Here is another request for the change in color as I also use legacy background.

To Airwalker: Added gold piece, subtracted average cost of living.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 19, 2013)

I've been a busy beaver today. I've posted a stat block for Sandpoint in the Sandpoint Locations page. You may take your time to digest this stuff guys. I may be a little manic right now and I don't expect you to read everything I write as soon as I write it. Some of it, such as the magic item stuff, probably won't come into play for a while.

rangerjohn: Noted. You don't need to update me on every minor change to your character sheet though. I just expect you to maintain it to a reasonable degree of accuracy. I'm not going to examine your sheets unless I don't understand a mechanic or I smell something fishy, the latter of which I do not expect will be an issue. As for the former, I am still getting comfortable with PF, especially the splat. So bear with me.

Edit: One other note. I can see whenever you update your sheet and see all previous versions on OP (wikis are so cool!) so I know whenever you guys make a change anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2013)

Much of my spare time is tied up in physical recovery, so I have limited my games to presently played, so I will read the story, not be able to play


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2013)

How about gold for a speech color?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 22, 2013)

Scotley said:


> How about gold for a speech color?




Gold is perfect. Just don't use Golden Rod, as I've reserved that color.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2013)

oh man, I wanted goldenrod. Oh, wait. I am not playing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had a few things coming together in RL for a while now, and they've kept me very busy over the weekend and yesterday. I hope to be back to posting full on this week and through the weekdays, but at least the next three weekends are going to be dicey for me.

Haven't even had time to read to see what's been happening in my various games - hopefully that will be happening in bits and pieces through the day today.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 22, 2013)

NP Mowgli, and thanks for letting me know. I've actually gotten used to the idea that weekends are generally slow times for PBP for some reason I have yet to recognize, so I usually do updates on weekdays. Just post whenever you can. Even a quick 2-3 sentence post is preferable to no post at all.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2013)

Weekends are slow for me cuz they're when I do the stuff I don't have time to do on the week. 

Perversely, it's easier to find time to post when I'm at work, or after I get home from work.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 22, 2013)

That's not a problem, Shayuri. As I said, I've come to expect it.

To everyone: I've created a group page for the campaign here on EN World. I don't intend to use the wiki or any of that stuff here on EN World since I find the tools arcane and rather limited at the moment. Campaign information will continue to be posted on Obsidian Portal. But I figure it couldn't hurt anything to have an EN World group for the sake of sending messages and keeping tabs on people.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2013)

As for Talashia, my intent is for her to find someone who knows her family and find out how they fared. If you want to play that out, cool, or if you'd prefer for me to just write it up in a single post, I'm also good with that.

How d'ya wanna play it?

Playing it out takes longer, but keeps you in control of the NPCs and lets you put more info in. Me writing it as a post gets the party together quicker, but limits your involvement.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> Gold is perfect. Just don't use Golden Rod, as I've reserved that color.




Yes, I saw the list. You cherry picked a lot of the easy to read colors.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2013)

I joined the group. I too find the weekends a bit more challenging than the weekdays.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 22, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> As for Talashia, my intent is for her to find someone who knows her family and find out how they fared. If you want to play that out, cool, or if you'd prefer for me to just write it up in a single post, I'm also good with that.
> 
> How d'ya wanna play it?
> 
> Playing it out takes longer, but keeps you in control of the NPCs and lets you put more info in. Me writing it as a post gets the party together quicker, but limits your involvement.



Go ahead and feel free narrate it yourself with minor NPCs. In any event Shayuri discovers that her family was fine. It was sowing season when Chopper struck and they were mostly out in the fields.







Scotley said:


> Yes, I saw the list. You cherry picked a lot of the easy to read colors.



Sorry about that. My intent was to pick muted colors, allowing the PCs to choose bolder colors because they are more important.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2013)

I think I'll be diplomatic and leave the post as written.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 27, 2013)

I think that works fine. It's great for a character to have occasional crises of faith, even if they are minor. Everyone questions what they believe from time to time.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 27, 2013)

No, I was referring to the Ameiko sense motive information.  Nobody is helped by revealing the information, and  feelings may be hurt on both sides, if its revealed.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2013)

Ah, yes. I get your meaning now.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2013)

Notice from OP: The site will be down for upgrades on Oct 28 starting at 0700EDT. The upgrades are substantial and could take several hours. Just in cast anyone has difficulty accessing the site during that time, I wanted to give you guys a heads up.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2013)

OP is back up. It looks a little different but the functionality seems pretty much intact. It might take a little getting used to. There is a tutorial video on the new OP here.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2013)

The new and 'improved' Obsidian Portal is running really slow for me. Hope that is just a temporary problem.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2013)

It seems to be running OK for me. I'm more perturbed - downright upset, actually - that I'll apparently need to resize all of my site banners. The new layout's cropped all of them severely. That was a lot of work!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2013)

Also, I keep getting Bad Gateway errors. I can usually click through again and get the page I wanted, but it's annoying. Never got those before the update.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2013)

I have not had any errors using the new OP, but I have noticed a few things need to be adjusted, like thumbnail pics for items and characters. Like Mowgli said, I hate having to resize the banners. In my native resolution of 1080x1920 it seems like there is a huge waste of space.

One other quick note, my posting might be a little slow over the next couple days. I was in an auto accident back in September and my symptoms are flaring up again. I am still doing physical therapy and working things out, but if I go a couple days without posting, it is probably because I am lying on my back all day with a hot pad.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2013)

You call that an excuse?!!

...

It'll do. 

Take care of yourself, man. We can RP for awhile longer without undue stress, I think.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2013)

Yikes! That beats the heck out of any of MY excuses. At least until mid-December, when my second child is due to arrive .


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2013)

Airwalkrr, I hope you make a quick recovery


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2013)

I doubt their will be much activity at that time anyway.  What, with the holidays and all.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2013)

There is no such thing,  the trauma from that sort of injury never goes away.  I'm in more pain now, with arthritis, from injuries, in my late teens, than when they happened.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, the trauma from the accident wasn't terrible. I didn't break anything, but I did suffer whiplash, lumbar stress, and a concussion. My physician and physical therapist say that if I continue a hearty physical therapy regimen, I should make a full recovery, but it might be a year before that happens. So the prognosis is good as long as I stick to the physical therapy. I plan to continue physical therapy for as long as possible. I've already seen marked improvements. But the pain comes and goes. My goal is to be able to start running and exercising again though, so my physical therapist is pushing me as far as I can go without aggravating my symptoms. Sometimes it leaves me very sore, but a good kind of sore, like after a rigorous work-out.

Anyway, the pain is bearable right now, but I'm not able to resume normal work and school activities at the moment. And my brain is usually working well enough. I just wanted to give you guys a heads up in case I disappear for a few days.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2013)

With the frozen shoulder, torn rotator cup and tendon inflammation from shoulder to fingers, I have lots of fun in weather changes and cold weather. lots of fun. I feel your pain, Airwalker. The EnWorld lurker above.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2013)

Best of luck with the recovery. Unfortunately, such delays are just the nature of pbp gaming. No worries.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2013)

I've got a question or two to pose to you guys. Do you feel the town of Sandpoint is sufficiently fleshed out on the OP site to give you an interest in visiting certain locations? Also, do you routinely visit the OP site before making an IC post to check on campaign information? If not, then what do you feel is missing, or do you prefer to simply keep track of things in the IC thread?

Thanks for your feedback. I want to know how much time I should invest in the OP site, whether it should be a major tool in the campaign or a basic one.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2013)

I love the OP site! I've spent some time over the weekend reading through some of the material there. I think my issue is more a combination of difficulty dealing with sandbox style and not really having thought about what Marcos does in his free time.

But having that information repository is excellent. I also have intention of posting at least occasional journal entries, and setting up a page on the wiki to keep some notes.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2013)

Yep to both. Weekends are just not the best posting time for me, and this last one was particularly busy with all the stuff I put off during the week.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2013)

No love lost over the lack of posting over the weekend   [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]. As I mentioned earlier, it is something I have learned to expect with PBP. As long as people are actively posting during the week, I have no issues. Three posts per week minimum is my expectation, whenever you can fit them in. And as always, real life comes first. If you have pressing RL stuff, please take care of that first and drop me a line to let me know you are busy when you get the chance. I don't start to worry someone has lost interest or something major has come up until the two-week mark.

In any case, it's not really why I asked the question. I just want to see how much you guys are using the OP site so far and whether you'd like to see more work put into it or whether you prefer most of the background stuff to take place in the IC thread. Right now, I am doing periodic updates to the OP site, adding a page or character every few days or so. I'd like to know what the rest of you think. Thanks for replying Mowgli and Shayuri!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 4, 2013)

I really like the OP site and the sandpoint Wiki. I like the brief descriptions of each place. It might be cool to have a line after all the places we've visited with the names of workers, owners, etc that we meet. It'll make it easier for roleplaying places that we visit frequently or when we go somewhere to commission an item. 

I'm also trying to figure out Vhir's personality and where his interests would lie. His first stops to the bars and taverns seems appropriate as those are the places where a Barbarian is least likely to feel out of place. After that I can branch out and see what sort of things he'd get in to.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2013)

I'll post this when I have a chance, but Talashia will probably head to the magic shop later. Not to buy anything, of course. Just window-shopping.

Maybe I'll have her pay a visit to the Old Light before bed sometime too...hmm.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2013)

I have been using the OP site. I expect to continue to do so. Once you get the important locations established I expect your workload will drop off a bit.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm glad to know you guys are enjoying and using the site. I'll keep updating and adding as well go.


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2013)

I haven't been visiting the OP site that often yet, as I'm not used to going to another site for that, but I did read it yesterday and I like it. I do think that adding notes about what we did at various places would be helpful.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2013)

[MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION], I have been adding important encounters to the Adventure Log. So if you want a summary of key events, you can always go there.

Also, one thing I have included in each NPC's bio is a "First seen in-character" link so in case you don't remember when or where you met an NPC, you can go directly back to that post. In the future, I will update this with brief details about future encounters since that seems to be a highly requested feature. So the bottom lines of every NPC's bio will include a "first seen," then if the character was encountered a second time, "rescued so-and-so from such-and-such" or "negotiated contract about such-and-such" with a link. When I have time, I update the NPC bios with information the characters know about them, either through gossip which is well-known and you have probably heard or information they have personally given you. You might notice, for example, Cydrak's bio includes his quote that the Sandpoint Theater is the "jewel of Sandpoint."

I have also been adding links to them in their respective locations, where they can usually be found. In my mind, it is the duty of friendly NPCs to generally stay in one spot, or be conveniently at those locations whenever the players need them (unless something unfortunate or plot-related has happened to them). So, for the location entries in Sandpoint, I have started putting links to NPCs in their descriptions. The Sandpoint page, for example, will continue to be updated as your characters visit other places in town.

So, in summary, I will do my best to keep a running account of player interactions with NPCs.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2013)

I think the wiki will be very helpful with all the referencing. I've had some success with such things in the past. Sadly, I no longer have the time to devote it my games I once did.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2013)

I only run two campaigns: my weekly tabletop game and this one. And I plan to keep it that way. As much as I want to dive in to more stuff (especially since I have been very bored with the recovery process after my accident), I want to keep quality over quantity. I've bitten off more than I can chew in the past and like to think I've learned from the experience. So I am devoting my spare time to GMing these games only. I'm also participating in the LPF as a player, but that is less of a commitment than GMing. Even though I have an abundance of time now, I know it won't be the case once I have recovered and can resume work and school responsibilities more fully.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2013)

This I know personally: Survival of the recovery process is the hardest part! hang in there!!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2013)

Speaking of, when are you gonna be up to running your game DeWar? 

Yeah, I've gotten increasingly busy professionally, so I just don't have the time I once did. I've cut my number of games I play way down by attrition, but I've still got more commitments than I really should have as a GM here. You are wise to play for the future.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 6, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Speaking of, when are you gonna be up to running your game DeWar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2013)

More updates to OP have been added, including notes on The Way North, Cracktooth, Cracktooth's Tavern, Ilsoari (art), and Danya.

Warm wishes to you and your health,  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]. Hope you heal well!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Scotley said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of, when are you gonna be up to running your game DeWar?
> ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Not putting any pressure you man. Just curious.




I know. no probs. still recovering from a co9mouter hack as well.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll have an update to the IC by tomorrow or Monday morning. Haven't been feeling well over the last couple days. Also I know Mowgli is out of town for the weekend.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2013)

IC thread updated!


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2013)

Are you guys eager to get into the action? Or are you enjoying role-playing around town? If the former, we can gloss over the second day in Sandpoint. Just post something to the effect of where your character would like to visit and feel free to role-play minor NPCs (i.e. those not mentioned in the wiki at OP) however you wish during that day. Then I'll proceed directly to the festival. If the latter, we can take another week or two to role-play your interactions around Sandpoint during the second day, i.e. the day before the festival.  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]  [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION]  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]  [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION]  [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry for the silence.  Life threw me a couple of curve balls.  One a health issue, the other the death of a close friend.  While I am still here, I hope you can understand, that took some of the wind out of my sails.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm good with more roleplay and exploration or moving on to the 'action', so I'll just follow the lead of the others. 

Hey rangerjohn, my sympathies on the loss of your friend. Don't feel pressured to do more here than you feel up to. We understand.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the understanding, but I need the distraction.  Part of the reason I am on disability, is clinical depression.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2013)

here too, sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm having fun RPing but I'm equally good with jumping straight in. I don't have any specific plans for Talashia during the second day, so it's all good for me. 

Rangerjohn, all my condolences for your loss. I hope the escapism we help provide is of some small help.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you all, for the kind thoughts.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 17, 2013)

Warm wishes to you and your kin, rangerjohn. The loss of a loved one is so difficult. I can empathize, having lost a nephew a few years ago. It was gut-wrenching. Absolutely the saddest thing that has ever happened to me and my family. But life moves on, and things get better.

Don't ignore the depression! I hope you are seeing a psychiatrist on a regular basis. Trauma can seriously worsen neural imbalances. I hope things improve for you personally. I struggle with similar issues myself so I know how difficult it can be.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 17, 2013)

That's part of the problem.  I don't have any doctors at this point.  Medicaid keeps changing the insurance carrier.  Which in turn mean I have to change doctors.  Which in turn means I'm off my meds.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2013)

My condolences as well, rangerjohn. Clinical depression is tough, and serious loss makes it SO much harder. I hope you're able to get something worked out for a doc and get back on your meds. Very difficult to deal with depression without medication interventions.


----------



## kinem (Nov 17, 2013)

rangerjohn, I just wanted to add my condolences as well.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2013)

Major update just posted to the IC thread!


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 19, 2013)

Once again, sorry for not replying.  Wound up in the hospital, but am back home now.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 20, 2013)

No need for apologies. Real life happens. Sorry you're going through some difficult times. Hope things get better for you.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 23, 2013)

Vhir will follow the group where ever they wish to go. He has no plans for the day and will happily follow the more city-savvy people around to see the sights.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 23, 2013)

Deivon has no specific plans, other than attending the dedication ceremony.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm for advancing to the next day. You could toss out a little more description with a narrative of our roaming about and enjoying the festivities.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 24, 2013)

Ask and ye shall receive. Big update posted in the IC thread!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2013)

Finally got my post finished. Sorry for the delay, got interrupted and it took me nearly 24 hours to get back to it.


----------



## kinem (Nov 26, 2013)

airwalkrr, you said we 'made certain to prepare ourselves'. Does that mean we have our arms & armor? If not, and if such appear allowed at the festival, Duko will fetch and don his after the games.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2013)

I figured Vandalin would bring weapons and such, but not armor as the check penalty would only further damage his only fair performances. If there is an opportunity to go put it on after the games he would do so, but if not he'll take his chances if there is any trouble.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 26, 2013)

Assume you have whatever your character considers to be important pieces of equipment close at hand, just in case. The people of the town seem unconcerned about the presence of weapons so long as they are sheathed. Many individuals carry their own weapons for personal protection. The town has a very independent streak and laws regarding the carrying of weapons are few and lax. Nobles carry sheathed swords and many wear leather armor or studded leather armor. A few even don chain or light plate, especially since there is a melee which is planned to take place later in the evening. Some of the common folk have sheathed daggers and a few have padded or quilted armor. The town guard are present here and there, although you estimate there to be fewer than two dozen of them, not including deputies, who merely carry clubs and wear quilted armor and serve a mostly ceremonial function. The guard and deputies are usually only called upon to break up the occasional brawl which erupts from drunken and disorderly conduct.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 29, 2013)

I know those of us in the USA are probably celebrating the holiday, so don't feel any pressure to post until you feel you have time. If you want to do a little roleplaying for the next few days, please do! Otherwise we'll pick things up Monday.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 6, 2013)

IC thread has been updated! Sorry for the delay.


----------



## kinem (Dec 6, 2013)

airwalkrr, I hope you feel better. Thanks for still running the game.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 6, 2013)

Here, here.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 10, 2013)

Our first combat has begun! Check the IC thread for details.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 12, 2013)

Mowgli just reported about six hours ago:







Mowgli said:


> At the hospital for the imminent arrival of our second child. Internet is wonky here and things are 'Bout to get crazy anyway, so it may be a few days before I get back to my posting .



Congrats, Mowgli! And best wishes for you and your family. If the delay is longer than expected, I will assume Marcus fires a flurry attack with his bow at the nearest enemy. I hope you won't mind.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks, that works for me!


----------



## kinem (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats, Mowgli & family!


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 12, 2013)

Where's the cigar.  Congratulations, Mowgli.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2013)

And thus, the nation of Mowglia was formed.

*closes book and takes pipe out of mouth*

Well done, sir.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll be sure to smoke one for ya over Christmas!


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 14, 2013)

Airwalkr, I am going to have to abandon OP.  I can't even sign in to edit the 
character sheet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks to all for the well wishes! The nation of Mowglia is strong!

First chance I've had to log in and catch up - a much dreaded task. Going 'round to the OOC threads for all my games first to post my imminent return, and then I'll get to updating IC. However, it'll be a slow and much interrupted task so I beg your indulgence as I work


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 17, 2013)

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION], I apologize for the OP issues. It used to be incredibly stable, but since they updated, it has been less so.

Might I inquire as to the exact nature of the issue? Can you log in with any account at all, say were you to create a new one? If so, I would be willing to draw up a new character sheet for you using the information from the old one and just pass control of it to your new account. There is also assistance on the OP Forums for gaining access to your account after the update (it seems that because they use social media-tied login format now there are some issues with old accounts logging in). Have you tried looking there? Or is this more of a "consistently frustrated by attempts to use" sort of issue where you just do not care to even attempt any longer? If the latter, Would you please find someplace to keep a character sheet? If you'd prefer, I'll put up a Rogues Gallery thread. Although I much prefer to track all characters in one place and find OP a convenient way to look up character information, I'd rather not inconvenience any players if they are having serious issues with it. If you've tried the other avenues and would need to create a new OP account, let me know if you would be willing to do so and if you are able to access it consistently. Then I will make sure to draw up the new sheet for you and pass control to your new account. Otherwise we can come up with something else like the RG thread.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 17, 2013)

@ airwlkr I will try your suggestions, don't know how much success I will have 
as I can't log in at this point.

Update: I was able to log in through OP home page.  Posted in the help forum,
waiting for response.  Do you happen to have a copy of the old filled out sheet?


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 17, 2013)

How long does it usually take to get a response from OP?  Its been four and a half hours at this point.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry I dropped out of sight for a few days. Got a nasty head cold and still had lots of stuff to do. By the time got done with all the stuff I had to do, there just wasn't any energy for the things I wanted to do. I'm on the mend and should be able to post regularly again tomorrow.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome back!

You may want to read back a few posts and take another look at your last post. Little disconnect there.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes, welcome back and best wishes with the illness.  I had the flu around Thanksgiving not fun.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 18, 2013)

All I currently have access to is everything that is currently up there on Devion's page. All that appears to be missing is spells prepared and equipment (weapons and armor are still visible).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2013)

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION], what browser are you using? that might make a difference.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 18, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION], what browser are you using? that might make a difference.




Same one I always use and created the sheet with, Google Chrome.  Update 31 I believe.

Tried IE, no links work.  Firefox however works.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 18, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> All I currently have access to is everything that is currently up there on Devion's page. All that appears to be missing is spells prepared and equipment (weapons and armor are still visible).




Can you send me what you have. I have basic information, abilities, combat info, and skills.

Under armor/shield, I have masterwork breastplate, and I have my carrying capacity and money. This is not visible with chrome.

Bio is also visible with firefox.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2013)

airwalkrr, if you DO decide to give up on OP, there's a good template for game information on Google Sites. Also, from my brief perusal of the site rules, it looks like it's permissible to use MythWeaver's sheets for games on other forums so that may be a good possibility.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 18, 2013)

Updated sheet as best I could, from memory.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2013)

I was going to recommend Firefox. I have trouble with some other sights too with the other two.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 18, 2013)

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION], I took a look at Devion's updated sheet. Everything looks kosher to me. It's more info than I had. Glad you got it sorted.

As an aside, I haven't really had any major issues using Chrome myself. The site does look better on Firefox though.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> You may want to read back a few posts and take another look at your last post. Little disconnect there.




Weird. When I posted yesterday the last post I could see was Mowgli's from the day before. I'm not sure what happened. I'll edit that one and get current.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2014)

Hope airwalkrr pops back in soon - I've wanted to play RotRL since I first came to know of its existence. If this one doesn't go, it'll be my third false start (none of which have gotten beyond this first encounter with the gobbos).


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2014)

Same here!

In fact, I think we were in most of those false starts together. Hee hee...


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 9, 2014)

I _think_ this is my second go as well.  Is the a curse on ROTRL?  Or just
 pbp in general.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2014)

It is difficult to find a game that goes the distance in PbP, but it can be done . . . I'm in several that have lasted for years now. I've had several crap out on me, but I think RotRL is the only one that's done so multiple times. Must be this particular AP


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah, was really digging this one. Hope airwalkrr returns.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2014)

Was just told that our illustrious GM posted in "Talking the Talk" that he's been sick and is still around. He'll start posting again as he recovers. Post was from January 08. Whew! (Best of luck for your recovery, airwalkrr! You are missed!)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Was just told that our illustrious GM posted in "Talking the Talk" that he's been sick and is still around. He'll start posting again as he recovers. Post was from January 08. Whew! (Best of luck for your recovery, airwalkrr! You are missed!)




I can't really fault him. I've lost about a week from being mildly ill too. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 17, 2014)

That's good to hear (not about being sick, but the coming back part!  ) I was really digging his story telling style.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 3, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and let you know it is my intention to get this story back up and running. I need to spend a little time reviewing the IC thread and figuring out where we're at as well as reviewing the adventure since it's been about a month since I've really read anything from it. But I am almost completely recovered from pneumonia and look forward to more Rise of the Runelords action soon. It might take me a bit of time, but rest assured we will be picking up again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2014)

Awesome sauce! That's great news on all fronts, airwalkrr.


----------



## kinem (Feb 3, 2014)

All good to hear, airwalkrr.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 3, 2014)

Huzzah! Glad to have you back and to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome back Airwalkr, and congratulations on the improved health.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey, good to hear from you again!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2014)

airwalkrr said:


> Just wanted to pop in and let you know it is my intention to get this story back up and running. I need to spend a little time reviewing the IC thread and figuring out where we're at as well as reviewing the adventure since it's been about a month since I've really read anything from it. But I am almost completely recovered from pneumonia and look forward to more Rise of the Runelords action soon. It might take me a bit of time, but rest assured we will be picking up again.




Excellent news! I stand ready when you are.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 14, 2014)

Just dropping in to say this hasn't fallen off my radar. At the moment I am presently juggling insurance claims, lawyers, doctors, and disability claims, so real life has taken front seat. I'll be posting here about once a week to keep you updated on my status until I can get the game back up and running. No ETA at the moment, but I personally hope it will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2014)

airwalkrr said:


> Just dropping in to say this hasn't fallen off my radar. At the moment I am presently juggling insurance claims, lawyers, doctors, and disability claims, so real life has taken front seat. I'll be posting here about once a week to keep you updated on my status until I can get the game back up and running. No ETA at the moment, but I personally hope it will be sooner rather than later.




Best of luck. I'll be here when you get sorted out.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 20, 2014)

Worked in some reading time today to refresh myself on where we are at and where we need to go. I am thinking of just concluding the current encounter with the goblin pyros with the assumption of player character success. If so, I would narrate a portion and give the players a few days to narrate their end of it, as we have discussed before. If this is amicable to all, then I'll get the next post up on Friday or Saturday and do another update sometime in the middle of next week to get us back on track. How does that sound to everyone?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd be fine with that. It'd probably help jumpstart things, for sure.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm fine with that as well, airwalkrr. Good to know we're still "on."


----------



## kinem (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds good.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2014)

Works for me.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 25, 2014)

Whatever it takes.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 25, 2014)

That'll work


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 7, 2014)

Renewed apologies for the delay. As I explained to Mowgli in a PM earlier, I have been having issues with connecting to EN World. I have been experiencing extremely long load times and difficulty logging in (i.e. time-outs) every time I try to access the site over the last couple weeks and I inevitably have been giving up in frustrating. I wasn't really sure if everyone else was having the same problems as myself because I couldn't bear sitting and just watching my browser tell me "loading www.enworld.org" for a minute at a time every time I tried to navigate. I am even having difficulty tonight, but wanted to get the message out that I haven't disappeared and still wish to continue this campaign. It may have to do with a lack of net neutrality for my ISP or possibly something else. I'm not sure. I am having the issue on multiple computers in my house and I am fairly certain they are free of malware.

I don't have time tonight, but I will take a crack at it tomorrow or this weekend to get an update posted.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2014)

airwalkrr said:


> Renewed apologies for the delay. As I explained to Mowgli in a PM earlier, I have been having issues with connecting to EN World. I have been experiencing extremely long load times and difficulty logging in (i.e. time-outs) every time I try to access the site over the last couple weeks and I inevitably have been giving up in frustrating. I wasn't really sure if everyone else was having the same problems as myself because I couldn't bear sitting and just watching my browser tell me "loading www.enworld.org" for a minute at a time every time I tried to navigate. I am even having difficulty tonight, but wanted to get the message out that I haven't disappeared and still wish to continue this campaign. It may have to do with a lack of net neutrality for my ISP or possibly something else. I'm not sure. I am having the issue on multiple computers in my house and I am fairly certain they are free of malware.
> 
> I don't have time tonight, but I will take a crack at it tomorrow or this weekend to get an update posted.




I have had some intermittent connection issues of late. It seems to be worse with Firefox. You can always see if the problem is on your end or for everyone by going to www.downforme.org


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2014)

Scotley said:


> I have had some intermittent connection issues of late. It seems to be worse with Firefox. You can always see if the problem is on your end or for everyone by going to www.downforme.org




I use firefox and I have had no problems.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 8, 2014)

OOC: Cast raise dead thread!
I just wanted to apologize to everyone involved in this game for having things die off. The truth is, my auto accident about a year ago was a lot worse than I admitted. I have had a lot of physical therapy and surgery since then, and things are getting back to close to normal for me. RL issues are more important for me right now, so I am not planning to give PbP another go at this time. But I did want to say that this was quite fun while it lasted.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2014)

It was! Glad to hear from you and glad you're doing better. It's too bad we couldn't keep the game going, but that's how it goes, I know...and you had an unimpeachable justification for it. 

Hope you find the time to give gaming another go sometime in the future.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2014)

Good luck, to you and yours, both now and in the future.


----------



## kinem (Oct 11, 2014)

Good to hear you're doing better, airwalkrr. It was indeed a good game while it lasted.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2014)

Hope the recovery continues to go well. If you get the urge to start up again or a plan new game drop me a line.


----------

